# Shoegirl's LV Collection



## shoegirl1975

My New Year's Resolution is to get off my butt and photgraph my collection. I have bought so much since I began posting, but have rarely taken pics. 

This may take me several days since I am not very good at taking pictures!

I received my 1st LV as a gift from dh in October 2006 while I was on hospitalized bedrest during my pregnancy. It was a little gift to try to keep my spirits high and give me something to look forward to for when I got sprung. I was hospitalized for 3 months, for a total of 6 months of bedrest. Trust me, I deserved an LV! I thought I would only need that 1 LV. Boy, was I wrong! My dh probably regrets the day he bought my 1st if he'd have known what he was getting himself into!

Enjoy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

The bag that started the addiction!

Mono Speedy 25


----------



## shoegirl1975

My 2nd LV was a Vernis Reade PM in Pomme! Thus began a love affair with Vernis!


----------



## shoegirl1975

My 1st Mother's Day gift from dh!

Damier Azur Keepall


----------



## shoegirl1975

My 3rd and 4th purchases in Vegas in Oct. 2007

Saleya PM in Azur











Damier Azur French Purse Wallet


----------



## shoegirl1975

Damier Azur Collection


----------



## mardon

Looking great - waiting to see more  Congrats on all of your LV's.


----------



## Cheryl24

I'm loving everything so far!  Can't wait to see more.  My favorite so far is the Azur Keepall.


----------



## pinki682

Love everything so far! Can't wait to see more also!


----------



## freshmess

I'm LVoeing everything so far! Can't wait for more!
I heart your avatar!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank you! My daughter has been more cooperative than I anticipated today! I actually got a lot of picture taken!



freshmess said:


> I heart your avatar!



Thank You!! What is so cute about that picture is she was looking at a Tiffany's catalog! LOL I guess I'm starting her out young!


----------



## shoegirl1975

5th purchase

Hampstead PM


----------



## shoegirl1975

Christmas gifts 2007

My HG at that time! 

Suhali Lockit PM






The picture does not do it justice! It was getting dark!


----------



## shoegirl1975

More gifts from Christmas 2007

Damier Pochette Compact











Okapi Case PM  this camera case!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Dh lost a bet and this is what I won!


----------



## shoegirl1975

And now my purchases are starting to get fuzzy! LOL I didn't start tracking what I bought and when until mid 2008.

Damier Speedy 25


----------



## shoegirl1975

I honestly can't remember when I bought this. I think it was in early 2008.

I do know this is the 1st piece that I bought from my current SA who I adore! 

And it's my only MC piece! 

Audra


----------



## shoegirl1975

April 2008...I wanted a new wallet soooo badly but was having a hard time justifying the price. LOL I got over that! 

So, I bought this little beauty! 

Vernis Ludlow in Amarante


----------



## shoegirl1975

Also in April we took a trip to Chicago. I was given a budget, but went a little over! Ooops

Trevi PM


----------



## shoegirl1975

I also purchased my 1st Epi piece in Chicago

Zippy Coin purse in Cassis


----------



## shoegirl1975

My dh bought me this beauty for Mother's Day 2008

Watercolor Speedy 35

I wasn't sure about the size at first. But, I gave it some time and my love for big bags grew. I wish my "older" speedy's were 30's!


----------



## shinymakeup

The Trevi PM is gorgeous!! That one is on my wishlist!


----------



## No Cute

Awesome collection!


----------



## raggdoll

shoegirl, that is one serious louie collection you've got going there! great display case btw!!


----------



## addiction316

love the collection!


----------



## kate021105

wow! nice bags!! love your damier collection especially the trevi pm!! :urock:


----------



## journeyforever

I love all your LV's! Especially loving the watercolor speedy! =]


----------



## accio sacculus

Such a fabulous collection!  I love the way you have them organized!  So inspiring!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments!


----------



## shoegirl1975

My Birthday is also in May...

gifts from 2008

4 Key Holder











Mono Eva


----------



## shoegirl1975

Another trip to Chicago/Cleveland in June 2008. I hit both the LV in Chicago and in Cleveland. LOL It was a win-win situation. My dh is a huge Iron Maiden fan (please don't hold it against me) an I agreed that he could go to 2 concerts...one in Chicago, one in Cleveland as long as 1. I could visit LV in both cities and 2. we could spend a few days in Chicago before the concert! 

Sunnies







I was so lucky to have gotten the Galliera PM. I walked into the Chicago LV asked if they had one and they did! They had just gotten a shipment in earlier that day!











Vernis Cosmetic Pouch. I wanted Amarante but it was out of stock so I "settled" for Pomme!


----------



## shoegirl1975

In Cleveland, I wanted these pieces in Amarante as well, but they were also out of stock. Boo Hoo

Agenda in Violette





My dh bought me the pen for Christmas 2008











Violette Cles


----------



## shoegirl1975

Vernis Heart


----------



## shoegirl1975

Summer 2008 purchases

Damier Azur Speedy 30
















Epi Madeline PM


----------



## shoegirl1975

More Summer 2008 purchases

Epi Pochette in Grenade...such a fun color






Mono Accessories

Iphone Case











Wallet











French Purse









Group shot of Mono Wallets


----------



## shoegirl1975

Vernis Sunset Blvd in Amarante











Amarante is my favorite color!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Suhali Le Maj
















A couple of days after I bought the Le Maj, the Mahina L was released! Awesome for me, bad for my cc!





With flash










Without flash


----------



## shoegirl1975

My very small shoe collection!


----------



## sweetneet

love your collection! wow, you got a ton of LV in a short time..way to go!!


----------



## bluefish

Fabulous LV collection! Congrats!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank you sweetneet and leema183!

Sweetneet~Yes, I went on a huge spending spree over the summer! Nothing compares to your beautiful room! One day, I dream to have a purse room like yours!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

My dh bought me this wallet when he went to NC to visit a friend.

Vernis Sarah Wallet in Amarante


----------



## shoegirl1975

Vernis Alma MM in Amarante

without flash





with flash










Vernis Cosmetic Pouch in Amarante. I searched high and low for this piece!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Group shot of Vernis Cosmetic Pouches






Damier Eva











Group shot of the Eva's!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I had been wanting this bag for a long time but was/am so scared of the bottom!

Cabas Mezzo
















Mono Group Shot


----------



## shoegirl1975

I waited so long for this bag like so many of you!

Damier NF MM

















Damier Group Shot


----------



## shoegirl1975

Vernis 4 key holder in Amarante











Group Shot of key holders


----------



## shoegirl1975

Jewelry in no particular order

Inclusion pieces





Sweet Monogram Ring






A LA Folie Ring and Bracelet





1001 Nuits Rings and Bracelet





Group shot of jewelry


----------



## shoegirl1975

December purchases

Monogram Lurex Shawl in Amarante
Flash





Without Flash





Christmas gifts from dh

Leopard Stole





Comete


----------



## shoegirl1975

Sunnies





















Group shot of Sunnies


----------



## shoegirl1975

Final purchases of 2008

I broke my iphone so I bought a new cell and needed a case for it. 






Mini Pochette Accessoiries Patch




















Epi Wallet


----------



## shoegirl1975

A gift from our SA and the staff at LV


----------



## shoegirl1975

Jan. 2009 purchases so far!!!

Coeurs Bag Charm in Amarante






Trunks & Bags Key Ring in Bleu Galactic






Vernis Cles in Bleu Galactic











Wilshire Blvd in Rose Pop











Group shot of Vernis Collection






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Spo0oky

Absolutely stunning LV collection! You have an amazing taste...


----------



## Eponineslove

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## OG_Baby

Fabulous collection!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Spo0oky, Eponineslove and Sewon~ Thank you so much!


----------



## shoegirl1975

My 2nd trip to LV in January! I've spent too much this month and it's only the 11th! I would not be surprised if my dh put me on a ban! LOL And, I would rightfully deserve to be!

Mono Rose Speedy


----------



## shoegirl1975

Just a couple more pics!

Bottom view






Close up of roses






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Karenada

AMAZING collection love every piece


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

What a great collection! That storage cabinet thing is wonderful!


----------



## minismurf04

Love every piece in ur collection!  You have picked the classic pieces from each line..just yummy!  Tks for sharing!


----------



## kvwel

*Love the Mahina the best!!*


----------



## shoegirl1975

Kitty2sweet, Nikkeipursefan, minismurf04, kvwel~Thank you for the sweet compliments!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I love everything!! You have so many things in your collection that are on my wishlist as well!! Fabulous choices!!


----------



## sobo

Loove everything!  You obviously have not had any issues with the Azur and color transfers- makes me confident in wearing mine!


----------



## little LV lover

Wow!  What a beautiful collection!  Thank you for sharing...


----------



## lovesbmw

I love your collection, but you could be my twin,i have several, and i really thought your my twin when i saw how you are so particular with all your lvs, they look so brand new, my sa, laughs at me because i"m so picky.


----------



## Veelyn

You have an amazing and gorgeous collection!


----------



## luvhautecouture

Thanks for sharing that wonderful collection!! it was so fun to view!


----------



## poshpearl

Hi Shoegirl
What an awesome collection! Your cabinet showcase is so chic and sleek!

________________
PoshPearl's 


My beloved collecction


----------



## shoegirl1975

lovesbmw said:


> I love your collection, but you could be my twin,i have several, and i really thought your my twin when i saw how you are so particular with all your lvs, they look so brand new, my sa, laughs at me because i"m so picky.



LOL That's so funny! I am pretty picky! I always check the weather as well as I never set my purse on the floor and things like that. I don't let my dd touch my LV's either. I know, mean mommy!

Bags4Bubbles, little LV lover, Veelyn, luvhautecouture & poshpearl~ Thank you for the compliments on my collection!!

I got my cabinet at Ikea. I know a few other members on the forum have gotten cabinets at Ikea as well.

Sobo~I haven't had any problems with color transfer on my Azur pieces...knock on wood!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## poshpearl

shoegirl1975 said:


> LOL That's so funny! I am pretty picky! I always check the weather as well as I never set my purse on the floor and things like that. I don't let my dd touch my LV's either. I know, mean mommy!
> 
> Bags4Bubbles, little LV lover, Veelyn, luvhautecouture & poshpearl~ Thank you for the compliments on my collection!!
> 
> I got my cabinet at Ikea. I know a few other members on the forum have gotten cabinets at Ikea as well.
> 
> Sobo~I haven't had any problems with color transfer on my Azur pieces...knock on wood!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


OMG!!!!!!!! I didnt catch that at Ikea! So sad! Think this model isnt avail in my country...


----------



## scarcici

Awesome LV collection .


----------



## bpbtk

awesome collection shoegirl!... stay warm, there are very bitter cold days ahead of us..


----------



## princessdi

great collection.


----------



## Lovelyy

wow !! .. i just started a year or two ago.. only own merely 4 pieces. .. you are an inspiration !!


----------



## deluxe

wonderful collection!...


----------



## The tall one

shoegirl1975 said:


> My 2nd trip to LV in January! I've spent too much this month and it's only the 11th! I* would not be surprised if my dh put me on a ban! LOL And, I would rightfully deserve to be*!


 After 6 months of bedrest 3 of them in the hospital no you *don't*! I am a nurse and i use to work on the ante partum floor and spending that much time in a hospital is brutal. so enjoy all of the gifts that come your way. P.S love the damier I def need to get some in my collection. can't wait to see what else you get in '09


----------



## shoegirl1975

poshpearl~I'm sorry they don't have this cabinet in your Country. Actually, it hasn't been on Ikea's website for the USA either. I'm not sure if it's available anymore either!  I need to make a trip to Ikea but we keep putting it off!

scarcici, princessdi, deluxe ~Thanks for stopping by!

bpbtk~Thank you! I don't think there's any staying warm in MI right now! I so wish I was going someplace warm!!


Lovelyy~Thank you so much! A lot of lovely ladies in the LV forum have been my inspiration! That is so sweet of you to say!

The tall one~Thank you so much for your comments! I def. have a new found respect for nurses!  Each and every one of them were excellent to me! From simple things to stopping by and talking to me, to bringing in books, magazines and offering to play cards! I don't know how I would have gotten thru if it wasn't for the nurses and my family!!


----------



## ValleyO

Love all the Damier pieces!!!!


----------



## LolaHaze

LOVE LOVE your collection!! I'm dying for a watercolor speedy!


----------



## bellebelle123

love ur collection!


----------



## melmel3820

AMAZING collection!!!


----------



## mammabyrdie

Great collection! I love that you're watching The Backyardigans in the background.


----------



## mytruth2004

wow, that is one amazing collection that you have. I am envious of all you ladies who can keep you bags looking absolutely unused!

oooo, I really shouldn't be on this site. It is all becoming too tempting.

The rose speedy is TDF, I love that one! I love the artsy flare to it. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shivadiva

Amazing Collection in such a short time! Congrats and enjoy your beautiful stuff!


----------



## chloestar

OMG what a stunning collection!  

Can't believe u got that cabinet/storage wardrobe from Ikea! 
Every time I have seen it in your sig I SO want one. And always though -she got it custom made...and I've been meaning to ask you where you got it from..lol. 
Just hope Ikea sell it in my country. Such a brilliant way to store/display your gorgeous collection!


----------



## shoegirl1975

ValleyO~Thank you! I became obsessed with Damier for awhile! It's so nice not to have to worry about vachette!

LolaHaze~I hope you are able to locate a WC speedy! I was really on the fence with that bag. I really try to pick bags that I think will still be stylish in years to come. This was my 1st "wild" bag. LOL No regrets with this bag!


bellebelle123, melmel3820, Shivadiva~ Thank you so much for your kind words!

mammabyrdie~LOL I had to bribe my dd with something so I could take a few pics! She loves Pablo!

mytruth2004~tpf will get you in to trouble everytime! LOL I hope you are able to get a rose piece! 

chloestar~I hope you are able to find a cabinet! Before I got it, my bags were hard to locate. I would have such a mess digging through boxes trying to find what I was looking for. I feel more organized now. Let me know if you get one. I love looking at how others display their bags!


----------



## artsydoll

i like the Damier Azur Keepall


----------



## bluefish

Amazing Jan 09 additions!


----------



## beanpolejd

Wow!  I just went through your collection.  It's amazing.  I'll be checking back often to see what your next acquisitions will be.


----------



## honey bunch

Great collection! Before i only want 1 of each kind but after seeing your collection, i will definitely consider buying some more for each line.


----------



## sunshine99

love love love


----------



## moomin777

Wonderful Collection

Vernis is also myfavorite esp amarante....so envy


----------



## SweetPurple

Excellent collection ~ I love all of it!


----------



## 14344587

I am speechless. What a stunning collection you have there! WOW! You are indeed one very, very lucky girl.


----------



## PrincessD

omg! i love this bag, it looks so stylish and so spacious too!!



shoegirl1975 said:


> Also in April we took a trip to Chicago. I was given a budget, but went a little over! Ooops
> 
> Trevi PM


----------



## PrincessD

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't this bag just got released in the market on the 11th?! If so, you're a hardcore LV fan!! Your collection is AMAZING!!!



shoegirl1975 said:


> My 2nd trip to LV in January! I've spent too much this month and it's only the 11th! I would not be surprised if my dh put me on a ban! LOL And, I would rightfully deserve to be!
> 
> Mono Rose Speedy


----------



## luciabugia

You are a true LV Princess!


----------



## bibijess

I'm new here and I'm really impressed by your collection, it's amazing!
I LVoe it!


----------



## eeboston

gorgeous collection! I love all your damier and vernis!


----------



## I_love_big_bags

I LOVE your collection!!


----------



## sarahkaris

Luv em. Waiting for more.


----------



## shoegirl1975

artsydoll, leema183, beanpolejd, sunshine99, 14344587, luciabugia, eeboston,  I_love_big_bags, sarahkaris~ Thank you all for your sweet comments!

honey bunch~It's hard to buy just 1 from each collection! LOL LV is very addictive!

moomin777~Amarante is my favorite too! I have a hard time resisting anything in this color!

PrincessD~The Trevi is very spacious! I also love how it can be hand held or a shoulder bag. And yes, the roses were released in January. It's thanks to tpf that I knew about the roses!

bibijess~Welcome to tpf!

Sweetpurple~It's such an honor to have you look at my collection! I aspire to have a collection like yours some day!


----------



## twilight sleep

soooooooooooo jealous of you...........you have very nice collection.


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

Beautiful Collection !!!!!  I luv every piece.


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thanks you twilight sleep and luvlvbags!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Final Jan. '09 purchases


Group shot


----------



## shoegirl1975

I broke my iphone in Dec. and thought I would like another phone better. Yeah right!! I tried out the phone out but just couldn't get used to it. So, I exchanged it for the Iphone 3G. Needed a new case for it so....






I guess it was my lucky week because I called my SA asking about the 3G case and a few days later they got 1 in!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I also bought my 1st and 2nd Bandeau during this visit! Why I waited so long to get one is beyond me! I'm addicted to Bandeau's now! LOL 

Olivia
















I've been carrying my NF almost non stop since I bought Olivia!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Monogram Splash Bandeau


----------



## shoegirl1975

Vernis Heart in Galatic Bleu
















Thanks for looking!


----------



## chanelbabie

fab collections! you made me fall in love with LV again lol *heart


----------



## shoegirl1975

chanelbabie said:


> fab collections! you made me fall in love with LV again lol *heart



I'm glad I inspired your love for LV again! Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## beanpolejd

Very nice!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love the new additions especially Ms. Olivia and the GB Heart!

Congrats!


----------



## lujoso

enjoy looking at your proud collection, glad to know someone who is like me , has the endless love in collecting all these lovely LV!! way to go girl !!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thanks for the compliments beanpolejd, sweetpurple and lujoso! And yes, it's true love for me and LV! I've been contemplating buying a Chanel (or 2 or 3 ) but I always pick my true love in the end!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

woooooooooooooooooow what a collection!! Awesome!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow you have a really nice collection.  i like the damier azur set


----------



## tulip618

shoegirl, your LV collection is truly amazing!!! I love every you own in purple!!!! YUM!!!!! 
btw, I re-posted my closet pics in my thread, thanks for checking them out!! plz let me know if you see them okay!


----------



## LaurieLou

beautiful collection!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Fantastic collection!


----------



## too_cute

lovely collection


----------



## Givenchyman

absolutely stunning collection!


----------



## kenka

wowww, Jessica Simpson & Hilary Duff get out the way, coz Shoegirl just into town.. nice collection!!.. and I only have my mono speedy 25, but happy !!


----------



## bubbletea333

Wow! Fabulous collection displayed in a fabulous cabinet!! Will we be seeing anything new anytime soon ??


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Great LV Collection.  Love all the pieces; especially the Comete and Vernises.*


----------



## M_Butterfly

Oh my what a diverse collection.  I am drooling all over the computer!!!


----------



## Cor03

i'm in awe of your gorgeous collection! just beautiful! i love your vernis collection! i'm so inspired that i think my next purchase will be a vernis!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Keepall_in_TM said:


> woooooooooooooooooow what a collection!! Awesome!!!



Thank You!


----------



## shoegirl1975

frostedcouture said:


> Wow you have a really nice collection.  i like the damier azur set



Thanks frostedcouture! My dh went thru a phase where he was obsessed with Azur! LOL I'll take it though!


----------



## shoegirl1975

tulip618 said:


> shoegirl, your LV collection is truly amazing!!! I love every you own in purple!!!! YUM!!!!!
> btw, I re-posted my closet pics in my thread, thanks for checking them out!! plz let me know if you see them okay!



Thank you tulip! I love amarante! I will be so sad if it's discontinued! I'll be sure to check out your closet!! I love looking at how everyone displays and stores their bags! I'd love to have a room dedicated to my bags and shoes!


----------



## shoegirl1975

LaurieLou, LV&Lexus07, too_cute, Givenchyman~Thank you so much for stopping by!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

kenka said:


> wowww, Jessica Simpson & Hilary Duff get out the way, coz Shoegirl just into town.. nice collection!!.. and I only have my mono speedy 25, but happy !!



LOL Kenka! I'm not sure about all that! Thank you for your sweet comments though! The Mono speedy 25 was my first love! Enjoy yours I know I do!


----------



## shoegirl1975

bubbletea333 said:


> Wow! Fabulous collection displayed in a fabulous cabinet!! Will we be seeing anything new anytime soon ??



Yes...I actually have Valentine's Day gifts to take pictures of! I tried to take some pics last night but it was already dark and the colors looked horrible. I will try to get the pics taken tomorrow!

LVuittonLover~Thank you for stopping by! I haven't even carried my comete yet!  The weather has been so horrible here! I'm anxious for Spring to come so I can break her out!

M_Butterfly~Thank You!

Cor03~Oh yes! Your next purchase should def. be something in Vernis! Even if it's an accessory! It's a great pop of color inside your LV!


----------



## sheanabelle

Your collection is absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

sheanabelle said:


> Your collection is absolutely incredible!!!



Thank you so much sheanabelle!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Flowers from dh!







The little basket of flowers are for our daughter from her daddy! 



Group shot of gifts


----------



## shoegirl1975

Papillon Bandeau


----------



## shoegirl1975

Zippy Coin Wallet in pink






Inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

Passion Bracelet


----------



## shoegirl1975

Pochette Bosphore...I've been wanting this for a long time. I planned on buying it by the end of the month for our upcoming trip to Disney World.
















Thanks for looking!


----------



## RedDuchess

I LUV your valentine's day gifts, what a nice mix and match of great items


----------



## Jeneen

I think it is so cute that you and your hunny got some of your pieces monogrammed... it makes the bags/wallets very personal. I am taking a peek at your shoe collection next! I just started cataloguing my shoes yesterday... what an adventure!​


----------



## Jeneen

Wait, shoegirl, do you have a shoe collection posted my dear?


----------



## shoegirl1975

Jeneen said:


> Wait, shoegirl, do you have a shoe collection posted my dear?



Ha ha! No, I don't! When I read your post I thought she must have me confused with someone else! I only have 2 pairs of LV shoes. Mostly, I have Coach that I bought on sale! I hope to add more LV's if only there wasn't bags calling my name! I can't wait to see your shoe collection! Shoes are my 2nd Love!!

RedDuchess~Thank You for looking at my collection!


----------



## pro_shopper

OMG Comete, BOTH Evas, Roses! I love it! The Suhali Le Maj is TDF!!!


----------



## cruznit1436

Your collection is awesome...I love the bags...Can you tell me if the LV sandals are comfortable???


----------



## oskarsobsession

shoegirl1975 said:


> My 1st Mother's Day gift from dh!
> 
> Damier Azur Keepall



I'm so jelous!!!

I NEED SOME AZUR IN MY LIFE


----------



## Jeneen

shoegirl1975 said:


> Ha ha! No, I don't! When I read your post I thought she must have me confused with someone else! I only have 2 pairs of LV shoes. Mostly, I have Coach that I bought on sale! I hope to add more LV's if only there wasn't bags calling my name! I can't wait to see your shoe collection! Shoes are my 2nd Love!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to post my pictures, but I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with the process!
> Hopefully I will have a "show off" thread soon  I have been so hard on my designer pieces over the years... they all need a good spiff and TLC before I showcase them! Keep posting the eye candy for us~


----------



## Twingles

Absolutely beautiful collection....not sure I can pick a favorite.  But, really loved the Trevi and the Azur Damier Keepall!  Do you use the keepall a lot for traveling?

Can't wait to see what the rest of the year brings for you....best wishes!



p.s.  I saw a glimpse of your gorgeous wedding rings in one of the photos.....I need to see another one where that lovely ring is the centerpiece!  Is it an emerald cut stone?


----------



## pns

wow, good for you!! love your collection


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank You Pro_shopper!!





cruznit1436 said:


> Your collection is awesome...I love the bags...Can you tell me if the LV sandals are comfortable???



Yes they are very comfortable! I really want to get a few more pairs but they are so expensive for just sandals!

oskarsobsession~I hope you are able to add some Azur in your life soon!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Jeneen said:


> I can't wait to post my pictures, but I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with the process!
> Hopefully I will have a "show off" thread soon  I have been so hard on my designer pieces over the years... they all need a good spiff and TLC before I showcase them! Keep posting the eye candy for us~



That's why it took me so long to post my showcase too! It's overwhelming and hard to keep up with! Good Luck and I'll be watching for yours!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Twingles said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection....not sure I can pick a favorite.  But, really loved the Trevi and the Azur Damier Keepall!  Do you use the keepall a lot for traveling?
> 
> Can't wait to see what the rest of the year brings for you....best wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  I saw a glimpse of your gorgeous wedding rings in one of the photos.....I need to see another one where that lovely ring is the centerpiece!  Is it an emerald cut stone?



Thank You Twingles! I'll try and get some pics of my ring tomorrow. It's actually a princess cut. It's not as big as some on the forum but my dh picked it out all by himself. He was a poor college student then! LOL 

pns~Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## uclaboi

Awesome collection!


----------



## fobobina

Fabulous Collection! You have some amazing pieces, Congrats.


----------



## SweetPurple

Beautiful new addtitions ~ you'll love how comfortable the Pochette Bosphore is. I have it in Mono and it's been on a lot of trips and vacations ... it's so perfect for that!

Congrats ~ I love your new goodies!


----------



## hitchhiker

how do you think your Damier Azur French Purse? I have been looking for a wallet for loooong time...


----------



## Yun-Ah

Wow! Awesome collection~


----------



## babyphoenix

Hi, just stopped by and couldn't leave without reading all the posts and not leave a comment.

I just LVoe your huge collection!  It's like walking into LV heaven!!

Ever been tempted to buy bags from other designer brands?  I know LV is definitely a must-have but I do love my Gucci too


----------



## PurseXaXholic

excuse me from drolling, I love the Damier Azur Keepall and this collection is just


----------



## too_cute

lovely collection.


----------



## pltprincess

Loving your collection ... so many wonderful pieces.  You're got great taste!


----------



## miles_lim

i love your collections!! i'm drooling with envy...


----------



## More bags

You have a great collection - I love the variety.  I'm looking forward to checking back for future additions!


----------



## smittenbeauty

You have the most amazing LV collection..  COngrats..


----------



## honeychild81

What a gorgeous collection...I love your taste!!


----------



## Roush Girl

You have a beautiful collection!  I love the cabinet too!  I will have to check it out next time I got to Ikea.  I just always but my bags back into their dust bags and store them in the original boxes.  My closet is getting a little full!


----------



## ilvoelv

you have great taste take care of them right


----------



## ms p

1st time visit and wow gorgeous LVs


----------



## jennbad

You are so lucky, hubby showered you with all of those BEAUTIFUL pieces for different occasion. Enjoyed reading your post with all of your collections and found your taste in colors and collection is similar to mine. Amarante Vernis, Epi, and Damier are my favorites.

I love the shimmer Comete in particular, which you cannot get anymore. I saw it on W magazine in January, went to Saks in Beverly Hills, not in yet. Forgot about it and missed it after that. Drooling...  over it.



shoegirl1975 said:


> December purchases
> 
> Monogram Lurex Shawl in Amarante
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas gifts from dh
> 
> Leopard Stole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comete


----------



## LVMOMMY

Love your faulous collection!  Can't wait to see what you'll be adding to your collection for Spring!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I'm sorry I've gotten lazy with showcase! I have some new things to post as well as my rings that I promised. I am getting my nails done tomorrow so I'll take pics of my rings after that...I'm long over due for a fill!


----------



## shoegirl1975

uclaboi, fobobina, Yun-Ah, PurseXaXholic,toocute ~Thank you so much!

SweetPurple~We went to Orlando and the Bosphore Pochette was great!! I'm glad dh bought it for me. It was one of those bags, I wanted but I always bought something else instead!

Hitchhiker~I love the french purse! It's one of my favorite wallets! I've been wanting to get a Vernis French Purse in Pomme!

babyphoenix~I used to be into Coach...like everyone else LOL. I've been drooling over Chanel for quite awhile. I keep telling my dh my next purchase will be a Chanel, but I always end up buying something LV instead! Maybe one day!
ETA: I did buy a Burberry Diaper bag that I found at a Saks Outlet.


----------



## shoegirl1975

pltprincess, miles_lim, morebags, smittenbeauty, honeychild81, ilvoelv, ms p, lvmommy~Thanks for stopping by and for all of your kind comments!

Roushgirl~Yeah, you should def. check out Ikea for a cabinet! It was so worth the money!

jennbad~I'm sorry you missed out on the shimmer! My name is Jennifer too...must be why we have such great taste!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I bought this on Thursday! I have been wanting a Vernis cles in Amarante forever!! So, I'm really excited that LV has them in stock again!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Every since I bought my 1st Bandeau...Olivia...I've been addicted to bandeau's!! 

Here's another one I added to my collection!
Monogram Splash Bandeau


----------



## shoegirl1975

Inclusion Ring in Praline to match my bracelet


----------



## shoegirl1975

Things I bought while we were in Florida

Ursula in Honey
















Litchi Flat Thong


----------



## shoegirl1975




----------



## shoegirl1975

I got these items to go to FL with! 

Soupcon in Pomme


----------



## shoegirl1975

Passion Fruit Thong Sandal


----------



## shoegirl1975




----------



## jennbad

Hitchhiker~I love the french purse! It's one of my favorite wallets! I've been wanting to get a Vernis French Purse in Pomme!

:urock:

Funny, we have the same first name, have similar taste in LV items, and I LOVE MY FRENCH PURSE TOO. Mine is older, the black/grey Mat Mono, did you know that collection? I had the blue Mat Mono snap billfold first, it was too too small for me. The French purse became my favorite right the way, still think about getting the cassis EPI one. I will have to wait because I just picked up a Damier Speedy 35 Thursday at Saks, loving it.

Almost forgot to mention about the fancy flip flops  them all.


----------



## shoegirl1975

jennbad said:


> Hitchhiker~I love the french purse! It's one of my favorite wallets! I've been wanting to get a Vernis French Purse in Pomme!
> 
> :urock:
> 
> Funny, we have the same first name, have similar taste in LV items, and I LOVE MY FRENCH PURSE TOO. Mine is older, the black/grey Mat Mono, did you know that collection? I had the blue Mat Mono snap billfold first, it was too too small for me. The French purse became my favorite right the way, still think about getting the cassis EPI one. I will have to wait because I just picked up a Damier Speedy 35 Thursday at Saks, loving it.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention about the fancy flip flops  them all.



Yes, I'm familiar with that line, but only from ebay! Congrats on your new Damier Speedy! The 35 is a great size! It took me forever to get used to my WC 35. Once I did, I realized the 25 is too small!


----------



## SweetPurple

Love the LV thong sandals ~ so pretty!

Beautiful additions as always! Congrats!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Wedding Ring set which is long overdue! I apologize to whoever it was that asked to see it!


----------



## shoegirl1975

SweetPurple said:


> Love the LV thong sandals ~ so pretty!
> 
> Beautiful additions as always! Congrats!



Thanks so much SP!! I love your speedy pic in your siggy!!


----------



## Snowbunnylife

You have the nicest LV collection I think I have seen! You are a very lucky gal  im jealous!!!


----------



## CoeurVernis

OMG! Such a gorgeous Collection!! I really love the Litchi Flats!


----------



## Beenie

OMG! I am SOOOO jealous! You have an AMAZING collection. I want to come play in your collection . 

We are getting an Ikea soon - very soon - and wanted to thank you for the cabinet idea. All my precious bags are in shopping bags inside their sleepers and it is not easy to get to them at all!


----------



## anuskaice

I am a little bit jealous of your collection too
I totally agree with Beenie - cabinet is the most wonderfull thing. I will try to get it as soon as possible!
LOL


----------



## margaritaxmix

Gorgeous collection. I love all the stories that go along with the pieces too. You have great taste in LV!


----------



## mspera

Amazing collection!  Love how you noted the date and event each piece came from.  And, your DH is amazing.  You are lucky girl   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rose_tomari

omg, i love all your entire collection, it makes me drool  More to go Shoegirl!


----------



## n2chanel

What a sweet and lovely collection!  Do you like show bags?  Ask your SA to show you the show books. You definitely are a good customer and should add show bags to your collection.  They are amazing.  Most are probably a little outlandish but I think you will like one or two.


----------



## trinaroberts

i love all your louis ,you lucky girl


----------



## fpryor

shoegirl1975 said:


> My New Year's Resolution is to get off my butt and photgraph my collection. I have bought so much since I began posting, but have rarely taken pics.
> 
> This may take me several days since I am not very good at taking pictures!
> 
> I received my 1st LV as a gift from dh in October 2006 while I was on hospitalized bedrest during my pregnancy. It was a little gift to try to keep my spirits high and give me something to look forward to for when I got sprung. I was hospitalized for 3 months, for a total of 6 months of bedrest. Trust me, I deserved an LV! I thought I would only need that 1 LV. Boy, was I wrong! My dh probably regrets the day he bought my 1st if he'd have known what he was getting himself into!
> 
> Enjoy!


 
You have motivated me to keep going with my collection.


----------



## shoegirl1975

snowbunnylife, CoeurVernis,margaritaxmix, mspera,rose_tomari,trinaroberts ~Thank you so much for looking and for your sweet comments!

Beenie~Have fun chosing your cabinet! I wish we lived closer to Ikea!

anuskaice~I hope you are able to get a cabinet for your collection! It really was one of the best things I ever bought!

n2chanel~Yeah, I've looked at the books. Most are outlandish, you're right on that! And not really my personality if ya kwim. Some day...maybe!

fpryor~Glad I could motivate ya!


----------



## apsara85

thanks for sharing such great collection....you're collection is super amazing..=)


----------



## beesaunt

omigosh, it's like looking through a catalog! Beautiful! I love love love your Azur Speedy(s), your Mono Eva, and the Mono Rose Speedy.


----------



## pinkstawberry09

STunning, Love every pieces in your collection~~!!!!!


----------



## ShopGirl647

Love your awesome collection...Did you have any problems wearing dark clothing with the Azur handbags? I want to get one but I am not sure if the handbag will be stained by my clothes such as my jackets and coats.


----------



## SweetPurple

shoegirl1975 said:


> Wedding Ring set which is long overdue! I apologize to whoever it was that asked to see it!


 
Wow! Beautiful rings!


----------



## mishkaluv

Wow!!  Your collection is stunning and beautiful!  I am getting my first LV in a few weeks when we go on vacation...can't wait for my obsession to begin!  Your collection is truly an inspiration.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

wow, gorgeous collection!


----------



## twdavis

shoegirl1975 said:


> I had been wanting this bag for a long time but was/am so scared of the bottom!
> 
> Cabas Mezzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Group Shot


I love ALL of your beautiful LV's! 
I will tell you that you are right to be afraid of the bottom of this bag. My drawstring is all stained and scratched. Since you are "aware" of it, you will probably be more conscious of it than I was!


----------



## karetotalk

i am in awe. this is amazing, what a fabulous collection!


----------



## pquiles

Simply amazing collection.


----------



## too_cute

great new additions.


----------



## MissPR08

Group shot of Vernis Collection









I love this pic.   great collection!


----------



## inspired

I love your collection, it is very inspiring!


----------



## KrazySexyKool

*I THINK I'M IN LOVE LOL.I REALLY LOVE THE WATER COLOR SPEEDY CAN'T BELIEVE I MISS THAT. BUT IT IS VERY INSPIRING.*


----------



## rosana84

I Loveeeee your Amarante Alma and the Leopard Stole!! Sooo jelous!! You have a great collectioN!!


----------



## LoVe YoU!

omg ur collection is sooooo beautiful... i am jealous!!! good on u, i think u deserve it all!!!! xox


----------



## Necromancer

Your Vernis Collection is TDF. I love it.


----------



## siannie

O_O wow! so jealous! you can almost open a store now!


----------



## ladyfabz

love your louis!


----------



## miss gucci

i love love love your collection


----------



## meneednewpurse

What an beautiful diverse collection you have.  I especially like the Mahina and all the lovely Azur pieces.


----------



## Everstar

*Shoegirl1975*, your collection is fabulous (especially the Vernis collection)!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!!!

I liked Epi and Mini Lin only before and found Vernis too flashy and showy for me.  But recently I started having some "feeling" for the Vernis line.  I saw a woman carrying a Roxbury Drive in Pomme d Amour a month ago and it looked so cute and chic on her.  Two days later I got a Roxbury in Amarante.  Many of my friends love it.  It is chic and elegant.  I love Amarante.  I especially love the way it looks in sunshine.

I am thinking of getting a Sarah wallet and a key holder in either Amarante and Violette.  I like your Vernis violette agenda, *Shoegirl1975*!    

Keep posting and I feel really happy for you!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love visiting your thread ~ makes me smile each time!


----------



## jeh3v

Your taste is incredible and you have a beautiful collection! Congrats!


----------



## antik

wow! your collection is quite impressive..


----------



## paris_in_lvoe

Amazing collection loved every piece 33


----------



## _bebee

nice collection !


----------



## shoppinghabbit

WOW! Im in love with your collection!!


----------



## AutumnJade

Wow, what a wonderful collection! I love it all.


----------



## heychar

LVoe it all esp the Suhali Lockit...the suhali lines growing on me...


----------



## darkknight11

*you have a gorgeous collection!! very assortted and different!*


----------



## kat lux

that is a COLLECTION wow wow wow now I started thinking of keepall azur.....


----------



## Punzy

Love your collection


----------



## shoegirl1975

I'm sorry I've gotten behind on posting pictures of my collection! 

apsara85, beesaunt, pinkstawberry09, High-class Baby~Thank you for looking and your wonderful compliments!

Shopgirl647~I haven't had any problems with color transfer on Azur. I try to wear lighter colored jeans or pants when I do carry my Azur pieces. 

SP~As always, thanks for looking at my collection! I aspire to have a collection like yours someday!!

twdavis~The Mezzo is a great bag! I am glad I bought it! I love it as a carry-on because it can hold so much! I have seen some scary bottoms so I am def. trying to be super careful! Finding this forum, has really helped to make me aware of things! That's why I love it here so much!


----------



## shoegirl1975

karetotalk, pquiles, too_cute, misspro8, inspired, krazysexykool, rosana84, love you!, necromancer, siannie, ladyfabz, miss gucci, meneednewpurse (love you name)~ Thank you all for your wonderful comments!



Everstar said:


> *Shoegirl1975*, your collection is fabulous (especially the Vernis collection)!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!!!
> 
> I liked Epi and Mini Lin only before and found Vernis too flashy and showy for me.  But recently I started having some "feeling" for the Vernis line.  I saw a woman carrying a Roxbury Drive in Pomme d Amour a month ago and it looked so cute and chic on her.  Two days later I got a Roxbury in Amarante.  Many of my friends love it.  It is chic and elegant.  I love Amarante.  I especially love the way it looks in sunshine.
> 
> I am thinking of getting a Sarah wallet and a key holder in either Amarante and Violette.  I like your Vernis violette agenda, *Shoegirl1975*!
> 
> Keep posting and I feel really happy for you!



Everstar~Amarante is my favorite Vernis color! It is stunning in the sunlight! I'm so happy to hear you fell in love with the Vernis line!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Jeh3v, antik, Bebee, shoppinghabbit, autumnjade, darkknight11, kat lux, punzy~Thank you for all of your comments!

heychar~Thank you for your comments! I have been following your reveals and love your collection!!!

I have several new pieces that I hope to take pics of over the next few days! Hopefully, I can get caught up soon!


----------



## Ardentlips

Loved looking at your collection, thank you for sharing!


----------



## AsianH0ney

You have a very well-chosen, beautiful collection! Love it! =)


----------



## purpleevny20

ur not alloed to post sellling sites and u have a relpica read the rules pleease


----------



## legofish

Great collection!


----------



## dd82

nice collection..


----------



## serendipity8777

shoegirl1975 said:


> My dh bought me this beauty for Mother's Day 2008
> 
> Watercolor Speedy 35
> 
> I wasn't sure about the size at first. But, I gave it some time and my love for big bags grew. I wish my "older" speedy's were 30's!



I've been in love with the Watercolor Speedy from the moment it came out and i still am.      Too bad it was limited edition.  You are so lucky you were able to get one.    Great collection!


----------



## LVMN

Very nice collection! I like that you have a variety of mono and damier bags. Not like some people who tend to buy very similar bags in the same canvas. Variety is nice!!


----------



## msjeannet

Love all your collection...


----------



## shopaholic1987

shoegirl1975 said:


> My dh bought me this wallet when he went to NC to visit a friend.
> 
> Vernis Sarah Wallet in Amarante


 
Love this purse. The amarante colour is fab. I also like how your nail polish seems to match perfectly.


----------



## missmndz

I'm speechless! What a fabulous collection.


----------



## oneliner

they are very beautiful............


----------



## Ctbagboy

Great Collection! i'm so jealous!


----------



## shoegirl1975

alessla said:


> Ardentlips, AsianH0ney, legofish, dd82, serendipity8777, LVMN, msjeannet, shopaholic1987 (love your name!), missmndz, oneliner, Ctbagboy~Thanks for looking at my collection and your lovely compliments!


----------



## kiianae

U have a fabulous collection!!!!!!!!! Or should I say a to die for collection!


----------



## shoegirl1975

kiianae said:


> U have a fabulous collection!!!!!!!!! Or should I say a to die for collection!



Thank You very much!!

I've just finished taking pictures of my purchases over the last few months. I hope to have my collection updated soon!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I have a lot more items than I originally thought to take pics of!


Bracelet


----------



## shoegirl1975

Red Bracelet











Together


----------



## shoegirl1975

So, about a month ago my dh decided he wanted to throw his parents a surprise 40th wedding anni party. We literally had 2 weeks to plan it! We pulled it off but of course guess who was stuck doing most of the work? 

I wore a orang-ish colored dress so what else is perfect to go along with that?

1001 Nuits Necklace. I already have the ring so it was perfect!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I was trying to keep all of my purchases in order but that's pretty much not going to happen now!

What else went perfectly with my dress and jewelry for the party? 

Suhali Clutch in white


----------



## Boricua

Very nice collection!!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

And matching shoes


----------



## shoegirl1975




----------



## shoegirl1975

Boricua said:


> Very nice collection!!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## redored

Wonderful!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Mother's Day gift May 2009

Epi Speedy 30 in Cassis


----------



## shoegirl1975

Inside pic


----------



## angellina2281

Love the collection and you are a great photographer


----------



## itsonly4me

WOW!!!  Stunning collection shoegirl!!  I have always seen your siggy but its nice to see everything upclose!  I loooooooooove those MC sandals.   Congrats on your newest baby!  Love that color!


----------



## shoegirl1975

angellina2281 said:


> Love the collection and you are a great photographer



Thank you! I don't know about the photographer compliment though! LOL That's part of the reason why I get so lazy about keeping up on my showcase. Some people around here have amazing photography skills! I just think my pictures suck compared to most members!


----------



## shoegirl1975

itsonly4me said:


> WOW!!!  Stunning collection shoegirl!!  I have always seen your siggy but its nice to see everything upclose!  I loooooooooove those MC sandals.   Congrats on your newest baby!  Love that color!



Thank You! I have a ton more pics to post but my dd isn't allowing it right now!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Miss Sofia Coppola Bag Mono

I bought this in April 2009


----------



## shoegirl1975




----------



## shoegirl1975

Mahina L in Mordore also bought in April 2009


----------



## shoegirl1975

Mono Irene which I bought this month!





















Backside


----------



## shoegirl1975

top











inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

My birthday present...May 

Whisper PM






Inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

Handles!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Insolite Wallet in Figue bought in April


----------



## shoegirl1975

Kalahari PM bought in June. Dh got a bonus from work so he shared! This is how I managed to score this little baby and Irene in the same month!


----------



## shoegirl1975

So, I ordered this little baby in May!! It was suppose to be in on July 4th! It came in this week though!! 






Bottom






Backside


----------



## shoegirl1975

6 Key Holder bought in May











Energie Sneaker in Mono
















Bottom of shoe


----------



## shoegirl1975

May Purchases Group Photo


----------



## shoegirl1975

I've been trying to add these little guys to my collection for awhile!!

I really wanted the white & orange combo but gave up a week or so ago when Fashionphile listed the brown and orange. And of course a few days later ebay had the orange & white listing go up! I had already bought the orange & brown so after thinking about it for a few days, I made an offer on the white & orange combo too!

Jack & Lucie :whoohoo:


----------



## shoegirl1975

June Purchases group picture











I did a quick look back and if I think I'm missing 8 items that I still need to take pictures of. I'm going to go back through my collection to make sure. So, hopefully, I'll be caught up by the end of the weekend!


----------



## starr_shenell

I love your collection!


----------



## SaraDK

Wow.. Love all the new goodies! That Mon-mono is just to cute!


----------



## wklara78

WOW shoegirl thats one amazing collection!! i especially love the jack and lucie keyrings... they are just too cute!


----------



## shoegirl1975

starr_shenell, SaraDK, wklara78~Thank You very much for looking!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Adding these...


----------



## shoegirl1975

I bought these in April and I think I missed posting them.

Farandole Bracelet and rings






Close up of Pink ring





Close up of pink bracelet





Close up of Grey Ring


----------



## jennbad

shoegirl1975 said:


> I bought these in April and I think I missed posting them.
> 
> Farandole Bracelet and rings



They are so pretty , would show us how they look on? Thank you.


----------



## pro_shopper

Love the Comete and Roses Speedy! Congrats your collection is really beautiful!


----------



## wmgomez

Wow shoegirl I'm speechless. AMAZING


----------



## giggetta

shoegirl1975 said:


> Damier Azur Collection



Gorgeous! *__*


----------



## Moon Light

And I thought I have a lot of LVs
Congratulations on your stunning collection!
I loved your Suahili bag!
I want one


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Beautiful collection! Congrats!


----------



## yumixpeach

shoegirl1975 said:


> 5th purchase
> 
> Hampstead PM



ohh very nice ~_~  I plan to purchase this for my mother's birthday in Sept!


----------



## yumixpeach

shoegirl1975 said:


> And now my purchases are starting to get fuzzy! LOL I didn't start tracking what I bought and when until mid 2008.
> 
> Damier Speedy 25



ohh very pretty~  What is that cube thing in the front?  Is it a grand opening gift from LV?  I always wanted one!


----------



## edelzee

Stunning LV Collection! This one is my absolute favourite.  Thank you for sharing the pictures.



shoegirl1975 said:


> My birthday present...May
> 
> Whisper PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


----------



## sesrup

I love your collection, especially the LV!


----------



## shoegirl1975

pro_shopper said:


> Love the Comete and Roses Speedy! Congrats your collection is really beautiful!



Thank You so much!


----------



## shoegirl1975

wmgomez, giggetta, jennbad, moon light, lady chinadoll, edelzee, sesrup~Thank You so much for your lovely comments! 

Yumixpeach~That is a crystal trunk. It was given to me from my SA as a gift at Christmas time (I think). Thanks for looking at my collection!


----------



## Chanel=<3

Your collection is TDF!!! love your rose speedy and all your charms 

xoxo


----------



## bonny_montana

Shoegirl...., I LVoe your collection sooooooooo much. WOW. What a lovely husband and daughter you have too. All the best.

P.S Do you collect LV bags only?


----------



## Jprojectrunway

awesome collection


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

shoegirl1975 said:


> Adding these...


 

So pretty! I love the style and colors you chose!!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## AECornell

*Your collection is absolutely amazing!!*


----------



## tndang

....

OH. M. GEE. 

hi shoegirl  i am somewhat of a newbie collector, i have less than a dozen pieces, and your collection made me not blink for about half an hour .. looking through the photos lols..

everything you have is absolutely amazing, you picked wonderful things.. i wish my growing collection would soon come to 10% of what you own, but that wont be for another lifetime because im a student... (unless i win the lottery lol)

but im sooo happy for you, you must be the happiest person ever! lol
just a curious question, i am lv lover.. but my dream is to own a couple timeless chanel pieces..(flap bag, clutch, shopping tote)


just curious, do you own any chanel? 
btw, thanks so much for posting pics  it was such a joy to have googly eyes and be salivating in my mouth LOL


----------



## liltwisteds2

hi, your bag closet is just WAYYY cute, (not to mention your bag collection is timeless) where did you get it!? i have such a bad organizational skills and my bags are just stuffed in the closet...


----------



## Louis&Mark

shoegirl, this is really ridiculous...... you know, in a really amazing and fabulous way!
well done


----------



## missmegan

I &#9829; your collection.  You and I have the same taste!  Can't wait to see what you get next!


----------



## bunny

Wow what an amazing collection. Love everything particularly your Vernis and Commete pieces. Simply stunning.


----------



## airborne

who r u??? very nice.


----------



## sxcruz22

i love your june and may purchases.  I love the whisper, with the snake handles and the suhali clutch with the matching shoes.


----------



## vbs1521

Wow shoegirl... your LV collection is just TDF. Literally. I am wiping my own drool off of the floor right now. Gorgeous bags dear!!!


----------



## brahh

Shoegirl, just went through your thread, and  the whole way!!! LOVE everything!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

FANTASTIC collection! i love all the vernis! i especially love your new irene! she's a beauty.


----------



## hposnm

I'm a late bloomer and have only just got on the bags bandwagon and was searching for a way to efficiently store my loot when I changed upon your bag cabinet and I just wanted to say that is such an excellent idea. 

I've mostly just been storing all my loot in their dustbags and in the shelves but I hate to have to dust them every now and then so THANK YOU for posting a pic of your bookcase (?) with a transparent glass door. I'm so gonna get it built into my 'robe!


----------



## Aprilmay

Jennifer I love love your collection and the cabinet is amazing, I'm very late collecting LV my second one only arrived during the week- its a Mahattan PM and I'm in love and I can't see this love affair stopping I think I'm going to get the Damier Speedy 25 or 30 next and the bandeaux's I have to get some of those too.


----------



## nycgirl79

Wow!! Your collection is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## angoolu

great collections


----------



## henrylove

oh you have my dream bag the suhali lockit


----------



## littlemisspurse

Love your collection!!!
I wonder how i can get my man to give me LV bags...


----------



## aprilraign

Great collection!  The funny thing is that I've never been a huge fan of LV...this forum has opened my eyes!!!


----------



## lisa8j

I love all your bags! You are purse blessed.


----------



## Aniko

Hello, your collection is TDF. I'm curious, I noticed many of your pieces are not made in USA. Do you specifically ask for a piece made in France, or did it just happen that way? Thanks


----------



## Mickey Tape

All your LVs so amazing. Great collection. Tks for sharing


----------



## kbrittingham

OMG that is amazing!!!  Such gorgeous bags!!! I can't wait til I can go to Somerset to purchase mine!!!!   I was just laid off, so now I'll have to wait a bit, but your collection is TDF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

yumixpeach said:


> ohh very pretty~  What is that cube thing in the front?  Is it a grand opening gift from LV?  I always wanted one!



Thank you!

That's a crystal trunk. My SA gave it to us as a gift! It's so cute and detailed! Once in awhile I'll see one pop up on ebay!


----------



## shoegirl1975

bonny_montana said:


> Shoegirl...., I LVoe your collection sooooooooo much. WOW. What a lovely husband and daughter you have too. All the best.
> 
> P.S Do you collect LV bags only?



Thank You, Bonny! I have some Coach that I rarely use anymore. I have 1 Kate Spade and a Burberry Diaper bag. Everything else is LV. I think I've bought 1 Coach bag since I started buying LV. I'm dreaming of buying a Chanel! Maybe one day! LV just needs to start making things I don't like!


----------



## shoegirl1975

tndang said:


> ....
> 
> OH. M. GEE.
> 
> hi shoegirl  i am somewhat of a newbie collector, i have less than a dozen pieces, and your collection made me not blink for about half an hour .. looking through the photos lols..
> 
> everything you have is absolutely amazing, you picked wonderful things.. i wish my growing collection would soon come to 10% of what you own, but that wont be for another lifetime because im a student... (unless i win the lottery lol)
> 
> but im sooo happy for you, you must be the happiest person ever! lol
> just a curious question, i am lv lover.. but my dream is to own a couple timeless chanel pieces..(flap bag, clutch, shopping tote)
> 
> 
> just curious, do you own any chanel?
> btw, thanks so much for posting pics  it was such a joy to have googly eyes and be salivating in my mouth LOL



Thank you so much for your kind words! 

You're still young and you're starting your bag collection early! I'm sure by the time you're my old age, you'll have an amazing collection!

I don't own any Chanel yet! I have a few bags on my wishlist! But, my LV list just keeps getting longer and longer! I also have an awesome SA so I feel really loyal to him! One day, I'll branch out!

Best of luck with your schooling!


----------



## shoegirl1975

liltwisteds2 said:


> hi, your bag closet is just WAYYY cute, (not to mention your bag collection is timeless) where did you get it!? i have such a bad organizational skills and my bags are just stuffed in the closet...



 Thank you! I got the cabinet at Ikea. I think it's called the Billy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Aniko said:


> Hello, your collection is TDF. I'm curious, I noticed many of your pieces are not made in USA. Do you specifically ask for a piece made in France, or did it just happen that way? Thanks



Thank you, Aniko!

No, I don't ask for made in France pieces...I think most of my Speedy's are made in the USA except my Mon Mono and WC.


----------



## shoegirl1975

kbrittingham said:


> OMG that is amazing!!!  Such gorgeous bags!!! I can't wait til I can go to Somerset to purchase mine!!!!   I was just laid off, so now I'll have to wait a bit, but your collection is TDF!!!!!!!!!!



I'm so sorry you were just laid off! MI economy sucks right now! I hope things turn around for you (and the whole State) soon!

I love Somerset! It's the absolute best mall! It's a little over an hour drive from my house (Well, depends on if it's me or dh driving! LOL). I can't even stand going to the local malls near us anymore! They just seem dirty compared to Somerset!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! I appreciate them!

I'm behind once again on taking pictures of my purchases! Maybe I'll work on taking some tomorrow! 

I'm also planning on making an expensive purchase this coming week!! I'm so excited!


----------



## M.Milano

wwow so lovely :x


----------



## Sugarae2000

Shoegirl, you have an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## whonew

Thanks for sharing your collection!  It's amazing.  I love checking this thread to see any additions.  And I love that you display your bags.  I wish I had the room, or I'd be off to Ikea.


----------



## Selkie

great LV collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

utterly incredible! ps have i missed it or do you not have an etoile? they look so lushious!


----------



## flairs33939

Love, love, love your purse cabinet/display case.  Thanks for sharing where you got it.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i LOVE your cassis speedy and trevi..great collection!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This has to be the one of the best collections on the planet! My heart is beating  no make that pounding out of my chest in sheer excitement.  Please let me be you for a week.  I will be gentle with everything.  Promise!


----------



## lv4katiee

Beautiful!! Lucky you!


----------



## pinkym

lookin forward for more pictures.... hurryyyyy..... hehe


----------



## LVMomZof3

how you like your watercolor?


----------



## Lovin' Labels

I love all of your bags! I do not have an LV, but would love one someday! At least I got to drool over yours! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovesbagz

I love each and every piece.


----------



## tillie46

Not only do I love your collection, but I love the purse cabinet.  Does it have glass in the doors?  How easy it must be for you to decide which purse to use each day.  I'm so envious!!!!


----------



## yeliab

"Wow", just doesn't cut it!!  *Amazing*!  

Very extensive and gorgeous LV collection!!  

Your hubby is sooooo SWEET!!  Love how he takes care of your LV needs!!  And those flowers and LV gifts....  SIGH!!  What a wonderful hubby!!  

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful LV collection!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

I am speechless!!!!! 

Wow, you have like every girls dream purses!!!


----------



## Karla

shoegirl1975 said:


> Christmas gifts 2007
> 
> My HG at that time!
> 
> Suhali Lockit PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does not do it justice! It was getting dark!



I LOVE this and the Hampstead PM!  Beautiful!


----------



## Karla

shoegirl1975 said:


> Suhali Le Maj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days after I bought the Le Maj, the Mahina L was released! Awesome for me, bad for my cc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash




Ooooh, a Mahina!!  I LOVE it!


----------



## Karla

chloestar~I hope you are able to find a cabinet! Before I got it said:
			
		

> I love your display cabinet as well - do you till keep your boxes since you display your bags in your cabinet?


----------



## guccichic14

This is my first post here in tpf..And I just got to say wow!!! love your collection!


----------



## Smellyfeet

Love your collection! and I can't help staring at your nails! Amarante colour!!


----------



## Cosabella

Amazing!! Love all pieces!!


----------



## fetish2.0

I just joined (today). A good friend who just recently purchased her first LV sent me this site. It's quite interesting to know that I'm not (and few of my friends) the only purses and shoes addict


----------



## robertsn6534

by far my favourite!!! You are so lucky!



shoegirl1975 said:


> Kalahari PM bought in June. Dh got a bonus from work so he shared! This is how I managed to score this little baby and Irene in the same month!


----------



## shyraiiyann

woah. impressive. love the damiers especially!


----------



## davidjoseph

i have 8 female cousins age 20-25, 5 of them have speedy in different monogram, 3 of them have neverfull in diffrent monogram, but the 1 who stand out the most is my cousin with an expresso irene. imho i think u should go for more seasonal bags as they are considerable as limited collection item. since that u can afford it.


----------



## mrs moulds

We have some of the same bags, but my collection is nothing like yours.  My Collection want to be yours when it grows up!


----------



## kemina22

_I love your Damier luggage collection_:urock:- I hope to have my own someday in Ebene. So far, I have the Keepall & the Nolita. I just need the cosmetic case and the Totally (if they don't make it in Ebene, I'll do a custom order. It's the perfect computer bag!).


----------



## lvinlove

I'm speechless! What a fabulous collection.


----------



## purse freak 69

wow...great collection


----------



## shoegirl1975

f1re_cr4cker said:


> utterly incredible! ps have i missed it or do you not have an etoile? they look so lushious!



No, I don't have an etoile! I think it's a beautiful line! Maybe one day!


----------



## shoegirl1975

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i LOVE your cassis speedy and trevi..great collection!



Thank you! Both are great bags! The Trevi is one of my favorites though!


----------



## shoegirl1975

iamaspoiledwife said:


> This has to be the one of the best collections on the planet! My heart is beating  no make that pounding out of my chest in sheer excitement.  Please let me be you for a week.  I will be gentle with everything.  Promise!



:lolots Maaaybeeee, if you lead an exciting life!


----------



## shoegirl1975

pinkym said:


> lookin forward for more pictures.... hurryyyyy..... hehe



I'm sorry! I know I'm horrible at keeping up! Ok, I suck! But, in my defense, my camera broke and I bought a new one, which I hate! I'll work on it!


----------



## shoegirl1975

LVMomZof3 said:


> how you like your watercolor?



I love it! It took me awhile to get used to the size. I don't feel like it's sooo big now that I don't need to haul around a diaper bag too. Putting my dd's things in it really fills it up so it's not as saggy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

tillie46 said:


> Not only do I love your collection, but I love the purse cabinet.  Does it have glass in the doors?  How easy it must be for you to decide which purse to use each day.  I'm so envious!!!!



Thank you! Yes, it has glass doors. It's so nice to stand in front of it to pick out a bag everyday. I do keep a couple in a dust bag, like my Mon Mono Speedy and a couple others, but for the most part they are all on display! 

I would recommend a cabinet to anyone who is considering one! It's definitely worth the money!


----------



## shoegirl1975

yeliab said:


> "Wow", just doesn't cut it!!  *Amazing*!
> 
> Very extensive and gorgeous LV collection!!
> 
> Your hubby is sooooo SWEET!!  Love how he takes care of your LV needs!!  And those flowers and LV gifts....  SIGH!!  What a wonderful hubby!!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful LV collection!!



Thank you so much! Honestly, I have trained him well! LOL When I think back to our early years...


----------



## shoegirl1975

Lovin' Labels said:


> I love all of your bags! I do not have an LV, but would love one someday! At least I got to drool over yours! Thanks for sharing!



Thank You! I hope you get your 1st LV soon!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Karla said:


> I love your display cabinet as well - do you till keep your boxes since you display your bags in your cabinet?



Thank you Karla! Can I just say your sweet, little baby is adorable! 

No, I don't keep boxes! GASP! I know! In fact, I tell my SA not to give me a box.


----------



## shoegirl1975

guccichic14 said:


> This is my first post here in tpf..And I just got to say wow!!! love your collection!



Thank you! Welcome to tpf!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Smellyfeet said:


> Love your collection! and I can't help staring at your nails! Amarante colour!!



Thank you! It's Wicked by Essie!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fetish2.0 said:


> I just joined (today). A good friend who just recently purchased her first LV sent me this site. It's quite interesting to know that I'm not (and few of my friends) the only purses and shoes addict



Thank You! Welcome to tpf! It's great to be in such great company with people who truly get each other!


----------



## shoegirl1975

mrs moulds said:


> We have some of the same bags, but my collection is nothing like yours.  My Collection want to be yours when it grows up!



LOL! That's cute! It's funny because I feel that way about several members too!

Thank you everyone for your kind words!! I really appreciate them!


----------



## ztainthecity

shoegirl1975 said:


> LOL! That's cute! It's funny because I feel that way about several members too!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words!! I really appreciate them!



shoegirl im so sorry about what happened with the pics! but if it's any help, be proud of your lovely collection and that is was the pics that were stolen, not the bags themselves.

i can't imagine anyone who would do that..but we support u!


----------



## letstelltruth

can you email me the post was closed and i deleted your fake email address lol


----------



## shoegirl1975

ztainthecity said:


> shoegirl im so sorry about what happened with the pics! but if it's any help, be proud of your lovely collection and that is was the pics that were stolen, not the bags themselves.
> 
> i can't imagine anyone who would do that..but we support u!



Thank you so much! I appreciate it! I have several items that I haven't taken pictures of out of laziness and I've really been debating whether to even bother keeping this thread open. It's sad that I spent my night last night searching eBay for other pics that may have been stolen and took my daughter's pic out of my avatar.


----------



## sbelle

Shoegirl--Gorgeous bags!  Your pictures are great!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## shoegirl1975

ssc0619 said:


> Shoegirl--Gorgeous bags!  Your pictures are great!  Thanks so much for sharing!



Thank you, ssc!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Updated cabinet picture...with watermark (hopefully!)


----------



## kburns2000

^^^ amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purpleevny20

wow thats a great pic
May I ask u where u got that cabinet from???


----------



## bonny_montana

shoegirl1975 said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate it! I have several items that I haven't taken pictures of out of laziness and I've really been debating whether to even bother keeping this thread open. It's sad that I spent my night last night searching eBay for other pics that may have been stolen and took my daughter's pic out of my avatar.


 

Shoegirl, went thru this whole thread again! I do love your collection very much, So please don't stop posting And sorry to hear your pics got stolen too, But don't let one bad thing stop you posting your beautiful collection which is admired and loved by a lot of people here on the forum. All the best.
Ps. I love the Trunk suitcases, Those are my HG's what I am saving to get. Also the hat box lol


----------



## vixen18

Lovely collection Shoegirl.


----------



## shoegirl1975

kburns2000 said:


> ^^^ amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank You!! I just love your fur baby!


----------



## shoegirl1975

purpleevny20 said:


> wow thats a great pic
> May I ask u where u got that cabinet from???



I got it at Ikea. It's called the Billy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

bonny_montana said:


> Shoegirl, went thru this whole thread again! I do love your collection very much, So please don't stop posting And sorry to hear your pics got stolen too, But don't let one bad thing stop you posting your beautiful collection which is admired and loved by a lot of people here on the forum. All the best.
> Ps. I love the Trunk suitcases, Those are my HG's what I am saving to get. Also the hat box lol



Thank you! I appreciate your kind words! I've been thinking about what I should do over the last few days and decided to not let that incident stop me from posting pics. I'm working on a few right now! 

My dh is really into the trunks. He checks out ebay everyday (probably several times lol) I told him he needed to join tpf to get his own ebay items authenticated!


----------



## shoegirl1975

vixen18 said:


> Lovely collection Shoegirl.



Thank you, vixen! I love your doggy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

These items have are in no particular order...

This 1st group is from an LV event my dh and I attended. I've mentioned this before but my dh always gives me a spending allowance at LV. Wellllll, if you go to LV with your SO and you've agreed on a $$ amt to spend, make sure your SO doesn't drink too much! LOL I went a little over my limit and my dh wasn't paying attention to me whispering into my SA's ear to just "add that to my bag!" 








These were not part of my planned expenses! LOL 

Iris Sunnies






Close up of the side


----------



## shoegirl1975

Another unplanned purchase! I need a wallet, like I need a hole in my head! LOL

I few weeks ago, I was invited to view the Sac Louis. I did place an order for one and I ordered white. Now, I'm not a matchy, matchy person, but I thought the Sac Louis deserved an elegant wallet. So, in my buzzed state of mind, I decided upon...

The Suhali Le Favori Wallet






the back






shot of the inside






And someone always asks what color my polish is so I'd thought I throw that out now because I probably won't know later...it's Chanel's Splendeur.


----------



## shoegirl1975

This item was on my approved list...it actually was pushing me over my limit but not as much as the 2 previous purchases did. 

I couldn't get a great picture of this but you can all imagine how pretty and shimmery it really is!

Monogram Glitter Stole


----------



## shoegirl1975

Eclipse Pochette


----------



## shoegirl1975

This was my last purchase at the event. My dh and I eloped to Vegas when we got married. So, my dh really would like to renew our vows on our 10th anniversary. (He's more girly than I when it comes to that kind of stuff...I could careless, but I'm going along with it for him). Anyway, 10 years is next year (YIKES!) and we all know this won't be around by then...

SC Clutch.











close up of the latch


----------



## shoegirl1975

I bought this piece when it was launched! I love it! 

Eclipse Alma











Close up of the details


----------



## shoegirl1975

Group shot of the Eclipse Collection


----------



## shoegirl1975

These are some items that I've bought pre-loved from FP!

I searched ebay and other places for about a year looking for a fair price for this piece. I just couldn't justify ebay prices for this piece. FP finally listed one for around $1200. It had a couple red-ish marks on it...I'm not sure what it was. Maybe like nail polish transfer or something. Plus you'll see there are some minor marks on the tag & bow but overall it's in great condition. The bonus was, I took it into my local LV just to make sure it was authentic and they were able to remove the red marks!

Let me introduce my HG for what seemed like forever...Red Cherry Blossom Papillon











You can see the spots but I can live with them!






Faint spots on bow...


----------



## shoegirl1975

I also bought this little one from FP too!

BonBon






backside





Cool little detail






Off to take more pictures. If my dd cooperates, I'll have more up in a little while!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I was never really a fan of this bag. I always thought the shape was odd. And after trial and error, I'm almost always a fan of the MM or GM size bags. So, when I wanted something in this new color, I went for the cles since there aren't many Vernis bags I love. Anyways, my dh loved this bag and the color combo. I tried on the GM version but it did not look good on me and the bottom was not comfortable. 

Introducing Miss Bellevue PM in Vert Bronze picked out by my dh! I couldn't get a good picture of this bag. 






close up






I thought the pictures were terrible, so I'm only sharing these 2!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Another FP purchase that I've snuck in on dh! I haven't attempted to use her yet. But it's going to be quite obvious to him! Unfortunately, he isn't one of those guys who is doesn't pay attention, especially when it comes to LV. I can sneak in clothes, but not LV!

I just love this little panda!











Close up of the little guy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Pochette Milla MM in Ebony


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Wow, lovely additions.  *


----------



## shoegirl1975

I had been wanting this bag forever but other things kept getting in the way!

Manhattan GM


----------



## shoegirl1975

LVuittonLover said:


> *Wow, lovely additions.  *



Thank You!


----------



## shoegirl1975

I bought the Melrose in Bleu Nuit shortly after it's release! I love this color! 

Again, my pictures are not good! I obviously have some issues taking pics of Vernis!







close up of the fabulous buckle!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Leopard Stole in light pink


----------



## shoegirl1975

We are Disney Vacation Club Members. When we go to Disney,  I will usually go into the LV in Orlando to buy myself a little souvenir!

Soupcon GM sunnies in Blue






close up of the color


----------



## shoegirl1975

I've loved this bag ever since I saw Ashley Tisdale carrying the GM version. I originally planned on getting the GM but it looked too big on me! So, I got the MM.


----------



## shoegirl1975

A couple new Inclusion bracelets!

Navy & Grege


----------



## shoegirl1975

Since we travel to DW several times a year, I decided to take the plunge and invest in a rolling carry on suitcase! I've already broken it in during our trip in Sept.

Pegase 55











I have a few pairs of shoes and a couple other accessories that I will try to get to later today or tomorrow!


----------



## purpleevny20

Wow what great new purchase 
Congrats on all of them


----------



## janet2a50

Your Collection is amazing! I love your Melrose Avenue...I'm considering the Sunset Blvd in that Bleu Nuit color. Thanks for sharing your collection!


----------



## janet2a50

Oh also how do you like the Mono iphone case? I am tempted to get one but not sure if I would like it.


----------



## LeeMiller

Love your collection, especially the mahina and eclipse pieces!  Also those vintage trunks are fabulous.  I want to get one eventually.  Right now I'm thinking about a monogramed mini trunk maybe a coffret tresor for my dresser, have to get it past DH though!  I adore the monogramming on your pieces, so cute.


----------



## snowypam

great collection!
Did you get your cabinet custom made for you?
I think I need one too!!!


----------



## polljimmy

This collection is very fantastic and awesome. I like Louis product.


----------



## beanpolejd

Wow!!!   What a collection you have!!  I love every piece!  I really like the Kalahari and the Irene.  I'm surprised you didn't get the Melrose in Amarante   Maybe that will be next??...Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Nordy's girl

Hi Shoegirl,
I love to see your thread with your updated gorgeous bags, it makes my heart race! I didn't hear about what happened with your pictures, and went back in the thread to see, but couldn't find anything. I can't believe someone would steal your pictures, that really stinks, I'm so sorry. Following your collections always makes me smile, so I am really glad that you have posted your pictures again. I am inspired to get a cabinet for my  handbags now, just to be able to enjoy looking at them every day. You're display must bring a huge smile to your face!

Again, sorry about your pictures., you didn't deserve that. Can't wait to see pics of your Sac Louis when it arrives!

Best wishes, Jennifer


----------



## itsonly4me

WOW - your collection is awesome!!  Love the new larger cabinet!  Cant wait to see your new additions.


----------



## shoegirl1975

Leomonogram bracelet


----------



## shoegirl1975




----------



## shoegirl1975

purpleevny20 said:


> Wow what great new purchase
> Congrats on all of them



Thank you so much!


----------



## shoegirl1975




----------



## shoegirl1975

janet2a50 said:


> Oh also how do you like the Mono iphone case? I am tempted to get one but not sure if I would like it.



I love the iphone case! I know I've read a lot of differing opinions like people are afraid they won't hear their phone ring and things like that, but I've never had a problem hearing mine ring. And I rarely carry my phone in my pocket so the fact that it makes the phone bulky isn't an issue.


----------



## shoegirl1975

Me just being silly


----------



## shoegirl1975

LeeMiller said:


> Love your collection, especially the mahina and eclipse pieces!  Also those vintage trunks are fabulous.  I want to get one eventually.  Right now I'm thinking about a monogramed mini trunk maybe a coffret tresor for my dresser, have to get it past DH though!  I adore the monogramming on your pieces, so cute.



Thank you! I would love to get smaller trunk some day for my LV jewelry. The trunks in my signature are what I refer to as my dh's! LOL He hunted ebay for them. He of course says they are ours!


----------



## shoegirl1975

snowypam said:


> great collection!
> Did you get your cabinet custom made for you?
> I think I need one too!!!



Thank You, snowypam! I actually bought the cabinet at Ikea. It's called the Billy!


----------



## shoegirl1975

polljimmy said:


> This collection is very fantastic and awesome. I like Louis product.



Thank You polljimmy! I love LV too!


----------



## shoegirl1975

beanpolejd said:


> Wow!!!   What a collection you have!!  I love every piece!  I really like the Kalahari and the Irene.  I'm surprised you didn't get the Melrose in Amarante   Maybe that will be next??...Can't wait to see more.



Thank you beanpolejd! I resisted the Melrose in Amarante because I already have the Alma MM and the Sunset Blvd in it. I absolutely love Amarante! When/if they discontinue it, I will be so sad!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Nordy's girl said:


> Hi Shoegirl,
> I love to see your thread with your updated gorgeous bags, it makes my heart race! I didn't hear about what happened with your pictures, and went back in the thread to see, but couldn't find anything. I can't believe someone would steal your pictures, that really stinks, I'm so sorry. Following your collections always makes me smile, so I am really glad that you have posted your pictures again. I am inspired to get a cabinet for my  handbags now, just to be able to enjoy looking at them every day. You're display must bring a huge smile to your face!
> 
> Again, sorry about your pictures., you didn't deserve that. Can't wait to see pics of your Sac Louis when it arrives!
> 
> Best wishes, Jennifer



Thanks Jennifer! 

The short version of the story is a seller on CL took some of the pics from this thread to use to sell several bags. I believe the person who bought the bag from the seller is still waiting for the bag to arrive. So, whether the bag turns out to be a fake or authentic is still unknown! 

I was going to shoot you a pm and ask if you ever got the Eclipse Speedy?? I really hope so! I was in LV tonight and they have a pochette accessory in the case!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Leomonogram ring


----------



## shoegirl1975

itsonly4me said:


> WOW - your collection is awesome!!  Love the new larger cabinet!  Cant wait to see your new additions.



Thank you itsonly4me!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Ooops, I should've posted this one before the tower!

Leomonogram in plum


----------



## shoegirl1975

The 2 gold's side by side


----------



## shoegirl1975

Celeste ring






1 side






other side


----------



## shoegirl1975

Last item for tonight


----------



## snowypam

Thanks!! Guess you know where to find me this Sat! IKEA!


----------



## shoegirl1975

snowypam said:


> Thanks!! Guess you know where to find me this Sat! IKEA!



Your welcome! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh, shoegirl, UNBELIEVABLE collection!!  Love your new additions.  
Glad to see your little girl back up too!!


----------



## imetazoa

amazing collection! i hope to be a fraction of as lucky as you one eday!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I get chills every time I go through your pics.  Fantastic additions too.  That Alma Eclipse is AMAZING!!!  Everything is amazing.  Can I be you?


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank you so much!

Louis&Mark~I had to put my baby back up! I missed her little face!


----------



## RTA

Stunning collection!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thanks Shoegirl.  I am so in love with everything.  I know I keep saying it but I mean it.  Please get more so we can continue to drool.


----------



## Brand New Eyes

Amazing collection, every piece is lovely


----------



## camommyof3

OMG, Shoegirl, your collection is amazing!!!!


----------



## Speedy&Co

This is amazing. I love all your handbags. WOW!


----------



## ms p

lovely stuff u have! your collection has grown so fast and So Much!


----------



## More bags

*shoegirl1975*, congratulations on all of your recent additions.  My favourites are the Suhali wallet, SC clutch and the Bleu Nuit Melrose Avenue.  Thanks for all of your time and effort in keeping your collection thread updated.  I love your photos.  Your storage solution is fantastic.

I'm sorry to hear about what happened to you, unbelievable that someone would steal your photos on pass them off as theirs on Ebay.  (Hugs)

What's your favourite/most used bag right now?


----------



## jayps

WOW 

I wish I could have a beautiful collection like yours too  So, I can pass it on to my future baby girl. I love it. LVoe


----------



## baglover^_^

OMG, I love this one, its really colour~~~~ 




shoegirl1975 said:


> My dh bought me this beauty for Mother's Day 2008
> 
> Watercolor Speedy 35
> 
> I wasn't sure about the size at first. But, I gave it some time and my love for big bags grew. I wish my "older" speedy's were 30's!


----------



## baglover^_^

WOW~~~ this is the first time I see this bag, it's so beautiful~ Shoegirl, you have amazing taste!!!




shoegirl1975 said:


> Kalahari PM bought in June. Dh got a bonus from work so he shared! This is how I managed to score this little baby and Irene in the same month!


----------



## baglover^_^

Could I ask a question, shoegirl? What is "FP"?  I am new in here and just fall in love your collection. I donot have any LV so far, hope I could get my first one soon.



shoegirl1975 said:


> These are some items that I've bought pre-loved from FP!
> 
> I searched ebay and other places for about a year looking for a fair price for this piece. I just couldn't justify ebay prices for this piece. FP finally listed one for around $1200. It had a couple red-ish marks on it...I'm not sure what it was. Maybe like nail polish transfer or something. Plus you'll see there are some minor marks on the tag & bow but overall it's in great condition. The bonus was, I took it into my local LV just to make sure it was authentic and they were able to remove the red marks!
> 
> Let me introduce my HG for what seemed like forever...Red Cherry Blossom Papillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the spots but I can live with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faint spots on bow...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Shoegirl-- we need more.  Please go shopping.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I want something in amarante because of you! So beautiful!
Your entire collection is great and stunning, love it!


----------



## natthas

envy ur shelf...i really want to have those shelves.


----------



## liyaavuitton1

Your collection is amazing, i love it!


----------



## MyLove4Purses

Fantastic collection!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hotzy4u

Wat a lovely collection!


----------



## miss gucci

wow...love the bracelets and everything else your collection is tdf......


----------



## kralichkina

Wow


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

amazing collection.


----------



## shoegirl1975

RTA~Thank you so much!


----------



## shoegirl1975

iamaspoiledwife said:


> Thanks Shoegirl.  I am so in love with everything.  I know I keep saying it but I mean it.  Please get more so we can continue to drool.



LOL Maybe you could convince my dh I need more!


Brandneweyes, camommyof3, speedy&co, ms p~Thank you for your compliments and for stopping by!


----------



## shoegirl1975

More bags said:


> *shoegirl1975*, congratulations on all of your recent additions.  My favourites are the Suhali wallet, SC clutch and the Bleu Nuit Melrose Avenue.  Thanks for all of your time and effort in keeping your collection thread updated.  I love your photos.  Your storage solution is fantastic.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about what happened to you, unbelievable that someone would steal your photos on pass them off as theirs on Ebay.  (Hugs)
> 
> What's your favourite/most used bag right now?



Thank you so much! Up until a few months ago, my most used bag was my Damier NF MM. It's really a great bag if you have a little one! Now, that my dd is potty trained I'm starting to rotate my bags again. The Galliera and the Mahina L in Noir are both my favorites!


----------



## shoegirl1975

baglover^_^ said:


> Could I ask a question, shoegirl? What is "FP"?  I am new in here and just fall in love your collection. I donot have any LV so far, hope I could get my first one soon.



Thank you for all of your kind comments! FP is fashionphile. They are a store that sells pre-owned designer bags. They have a website as well as sell on ebay. 

I hope you buy your 1st LV soon!


----------



## shoegirl1975

jayps said:


> WOW
> 
> I wish I could have a beautiful collection like yours too  So, I can pass it on to my future baby girl. I love it. LVoe



Thank you so much! My little girl loves my bags! I let her play with some of my older Coach bags! And she likes to pick out which LV I carry!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut, natthas, fashion.me, MyLove4Purses, Hotzy4u, miss gucci, kralichkina~ Thank you all for your kind comments and for looking at my collection!


----------



## shoegirl1975

iamaspoiledwife said:


> Shoegirl-- we need more.  Please go shopping.



 I have a few pieces! I'll try to take pictures in the next few days! 

We went to Boston and I cheated on Louis with Chanel! I also have anniversary gifts to take pics of. 

And of course, I'm waiting on the Electric Epi Alma to arrive!


----------



## J.E

FANTASTIC collection!! I absolutely love your Alma MM!


----------



## sassyandcute

Wow, your lv collection is fantastic.i'm green with envy.
sigh.


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank you J.E and sassyandcute!


----------



## zuzu99

Love your collection!  I joined the forum just so I could post a msg to you.  My husband saw some of the pics from your collection and automatically closed the page thinking that I would forget about it.  NOT!


----------



## banyon

I notice you posted in the December purchases thread. I am anxious to see your electric blue. Please post it soon. Also, I see you lurking in the chanel thread. Are you gonna cheat on Louis soon?


----------



## bfali

You have a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I know I have posted before, but I just finished looking (again) at you bags. I just wanna say I think it's great that you also purchased bags from "older" collections like the cherry blossom. You now officially have every bag that I wish to have one day! Congrats!
STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

zuzu99 said:


> Love your collection!  I joined the forum just so I could post a msg to you.  My husband saw some of the pics from your collection and automatically closed the page thinking that I would forget about it.  NOT!



Awww! Welcome to tpf! I hope you are having fun here! 

Your dh will adapt! Even though who resist eventually cave, I think!


----------



## shoegirl1975

banyon said:


> I notice you posted in the December purchases thread. I am anxious to see your electric blue. Please post it soon. Also, I see you lurking in the chanel thread. Are you gonna cheat on Louis soon?



I actually bought a Chanel in October! Don't tell Louis! 

Pics of the Chanel and a couple other items are coming right up!


----------



## shoegirl1975

bfali said:


> You have a beautiful collection!!!



Thank You!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> I know I have posted before, but I just finished looking (again) at you bags. I just wanna say I think it's great that you also purchased bags from "older" collections like the cherry blossom. You now officially have every bag that I wish to have one day! Congrats!
> STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much! I waited and search forever for the Cherry Blossom! Some of the prices on ebay...YIKES! I'm looking for a few other items, an Onatah Pochette and a Limelight Clutch at a good price...it's hard to be patient! LOL


----------



## shoegirl1975

I bought my 1st Chanel in Boston in October. Dh and I were there for a convention for his work. 






















So, I'm having a serious blonde moment today! LOL I can't seem to load more than 1 picture on photobucket because when it opens up to do it, I can't find where my photo's are at. LOL I'm having to do them one at a time! And my camera is dying so that's charging now!


----------



## shoegirl1975

And I bought another little something! So cute!!

I had to save the adorable little bag!






Cute bracelet






Close up


----------



## chowderwowder

Oh my goodness! Your purses, jewelry, and show case are AMAZING!!!!!! 

You make me want to get a vernis now. haha!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thanks chowderwowder! And welcome to tpf!


----------



## shoegirl1975

My dh picked this bag out for me for our anniversary. I was never really a fan of this bag but I thought I'd give it a try! Let me just say, this bag is great! 

BH






With Tapage bag charm which I bought in Boston as my LV souvenir!






And I carried it yesterday so here's an inside shot with my things!


----------



## shoegirl1975

My 1st zippy coin! I usually stick with the Sarah or the French Purse. I thought I'd give this one a try since so many of tpf'ers rave about it!






Inside






zipper pull


----------



## Nordy's girl

So glad you updated with your new things, I've been dying to see a picture of your chanel!! It's gorgeous, and I love the bracelet as well. I really like the new LV your dh got you for your anniversary, I've seen it before but I don't know the name? It's really cute, especially with the charm. Congrats on your new stuff! I still love looking through you collection thread, thanks again for posting all your goodies


----------



## fiefkedeteut




----------



## banyon

Thankyou for posting your new goodies. I have that chanel bag but in the black with gold chain. Love it! What do you think of the LV Boetie MM as oppose to the Manhattan GM? I want both bags but not sure which one. I see that you have the manhattan gm. Do you love it?


----------



## shoegirl1975

Nordy's girl said:


> So glad you updated with your new things, I've been dying to see a picture of your chanel!! It's gorgeous, and I love the bracelet as well. I really like the new LV your dh got you for your anniversary, I've seen it before but I don't know the name? It's really cute, especially with the charm. Congrats on your new stuff! I still love looking through you collection thread, thanks again for posting all your goodies



Thanks Nordy's girl! I have quite a few more items to take pictures of but we are remodeling a room and I have people working here this week. I took a few pics this morning, camera was dying and then they showed up so I had to cut it short! I don't want to look like a loon taking pictures of my bags! LOL Plus, I really don't want strangers seeing a bunch of LV's!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Amarante Agenda I'm using for a photo book


----------



## shoegirl1975

banyon said:


> Thankyou for posting your new goodies. I have that chanel bag but in the black with gold chain. Love it! What do you think of the LV Boetie MM as oppose to the Manhattan GM? I want both bags but not sure which one. I see that you have the manhattan gm. Do you love it?



I love the Manhattan GM! A lot of people think that it's too heavy. And they don't like the buckle. But, I either leave it unbuckled or just slide things in around it being buckled. Have you tried both on yet? I really like the Boetie but I'm scared of all the vachetta! Good luck deciding! Of course you know there's nothing wrong with owning both!


----------



## banyon

shoegirl1975 said:


> I love the Manhattan GM! A lot of people think that it's too heavy. And they don't like the buckle. But, I either leave it unbuckled or just slide things in around it being buckled. Have you tried both on yet? I really like the Boetie but I'm scared of all the vachetta! Good luck deciding! Of course you know there's nothing wrong with owning both!


You are funny. I am a bit nervous about the look of all the vachetta when it turns. I have always love the manhattan. I am soooo confused. I wish I could get both but I just got the chanel blue roi jumbo caviar. I know that you know exactly which bag I am speaking of....because I see you lurking in chanel. Post a modeling pic of you and your manhattan gm please. I know it will be a while because you are busy with remodeling. I will be patiently waiting. BTW....love your Irene, I missed out on that one!


----------



## Nordy's girl

shoegirl1975 said:


> Thanks Nordy's girl! I have quite a few more items to take pictures of but we are remodeling a room and I have people working here this week. I took a few pics this morning, camera was dying and then they showed up so I had to cut it short! I don't want to look like a loon taking pictures of my bags! LOL Plus, I really don't want strangers seeing a bunch of LV's!


 
That made me laugh out loud! I can only imagine people working on the house and myself happily snapping pictures of my handbags.....too funny! Congrats on the room remodel. I can't wait to see pics. of your new Alma's?? I don't know what else you've gotten but I can't wait to see


----------



## trinaroberts

girl i love your closet, i have to get one to show of my collection xx


----------



## sandlewoodshop

you have an amazing collection!

(if I had a third of what you have, I'd probably be homeless )


----------



## shoegirl1975

banyon said:


> You are funny. I am a bit nervous about the look of all the vachetta when it turns. I have always love the manhattan. I am soooo confused. I wish I could get both but I just got the chanel blue roi jumbo caviar. I know that you know exactly which bag I am speaking of....because I see you lurking in chanel. Post a modeling pic of you and your manhattan gm please. I know it will be a while because you are busy with remodeling. I will be patiently waiting. BTW....love your Irene, I missed out on that one!



Congrats on the blue roi Chanel! It's stunning! Yep, I've been lurking and trying to learn a little about Chanel! Don't tell my dh though!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Nordy's girl said:


> That made me laugh out loud! I can only imagine people working on the house and myself happily snapping pictures of my handbags.....too funny! Congrats on the room remodel. I can't wait to see pics. of your new Alma's?? I don't know what else you've gotten but I can't wait to see



Besides the Almas, I've just gotten accessories and shoes. I need to go back and look where I left off with taking pictures! 

I'm more worried about things getting stolen than them actually thinking I'm a nut job taking pics of my bags! The room is just a spare bedroom that I've used for an office. But, the walls were just a plain cream color and the carpet...think of Coke red! Everything is suppose to be done by Friday!


----------



## shoegirl1975

trinaroberts said:


> girl i love your closet, i have to get one to show of my collection xx



Thank you! You should definitely get one! It is one of the best investments! It makes me so happy to just look at my bags neat and organized! And when you're bored, you can more them around! LOL


----------



## shoegirl1975

sandlewoodshop said:


> you have an amazing collection!
> 
> (if I had a third of what you have, I'd probably be homeless )



Thank you! I probably wouldn't have any of it, if it wasn't for my dh and how hard he works and smartly invests in things! Or, more like I'd have some, I'd just be homeless too!


----------



## Guguito

wonderful collection!
Love all ur wallets!

Keeps getting better!


----------



## Nola

What an amazing collection!!


----------



## tricialxs

Your collection is.. Inspirational! Please adopt me!!! lol


----------



## ecmf

OMG i just looked at all 34 pages lol, i think i lost count but i was upto about 130 LV items. i just love your collection. congrats


----------



## fashion_mom1

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G collection. makes me want to shop.


----------



## DATKOREANCUTIE

your collection. Lifetime warranty haha!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

I dont mean to be rude.. But have much have you used on LVs? :O
Got to be a million or more..

Btw; would love to own your collection. You are soooo lucky!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

OMG! You have eclipse! I am so jealous I could die!!!!! YOU ARE LUCKY!!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Amazing amazing amazing, Im speechless. You have every bag I have dreamed of.


----------



## alleriaa

Stunning collection! I love your Vernis pieces and your jewerly!


----------



## specialrequest

Lovely, every piece is just lovely!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Shoegirl, where are you? I miss your new additions, and we all know you've got new pieces to show us


----------



## swirlpop

Oh geezzzzz  I looked till page 4 and stopped 'cause I was so jealous! Beautiful collection dear!


----------



## katty

i love your collection!  especially the showcase, that's lovely!  all my bags are stored inside their dustcovers and hidden away in my closet so i can't see them like you can through clear glass.


----------



## hereuse

wow! 
your collection ist STUNNING ! :urock:

i want more


----------



## shoegirl1975

Guguito said:


> wonderful collection!
> Love all ur wallets!
> 
> Keeps getting better!



Thank you so much! I love wallets! I switch them out all the time! Keeps things exciting inside my bag! LOL


----------



## shoegirl1975

Nola~Thank you so much for looking!



tricialxs said:


> Your collection is.. Inspirational! Please adopt me!!! lol



Thank you tricialxs! I'm not sure you'd want to join my family! Everyone is a little weird...but me! LOL


----------



## shoegirl1975

ecmf said:


> OMG i just looked at all 34 pages lol, i think i lost count but i was upto about 130 LV items. i just love your collection. congrats



HAHA! Yeah, I don't want to know the final #...I especially don't want my dh to realize exactly how much I have! I might find myself on a permanent ban!

Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## shoegirl1975

DATKOREANCUTIE~Thank you so much!




fashion_mom1 said:


> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G collection. makes me want to shop.



LOL tpf can do that to you!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

NikolineSofieK said:


> I dont mean to be rude.. But have much have you used on LVs? :O
> Got to be a million or more..
> 
> Btw; would love to own your collection. You are soooo lucky!



Yes, I use all my LV's. I rotate my bag everyday. My wallets usually once a week, sometimes more depending on the size of the bag I'm using. I also rotate my cosmetic cases every week or depending on the bag I'm using that day. I've been in the habit lately of carrying 2 just so it's more organized inside my bag.

The only problem right now is I tend to use my non-mono bags more due to the weather. I don't use my Mono's in the rain or snow.


----------



## shoegirl1975

alleriaa said:


> Stunning collection! I love your Vernis pieces and your jewerly!



Thank you! I think the Vernis line is my favorite! I just wish they made more bags without vachetta!


----------



## shoegirl1975

specialrequest said:


> Lovely, every piece is just lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> Shoegirl, where are you? I miss your new additions, and we all know you've got new pieces to show us



I'm here! I got lazy and then behind! LOL December has been really busy for us with Christmas parties and shopping, etc. Plus, my dd's birthday is the 21st. So, she had 4 different parties just for her b'day! It's been crazy! Next year, I need to just stand my ground & tell our families they need to suck it up for 1 b'day party!


----------



## shoegirl1975

swirlpop said:


> Oh geezzzzz  I looked till page 4 and stopped 'cause I was so jealous! Beautiful collection dear!



Thank you!


----------



## shoegirl1975

katty said:


> i love your collection!  especially the showcase, that's lovely!  all my bags are stored inside their dustcovers and hidden away in my closet so i can't see them like you can through clear glass.



Some of my bags are actually in their dust covers in the case too! The Eclipse pieces, Mon Mono Speedy and Cherry Blossom Pap to name a few. But, I do have quite a bit out too. The bags that would be harder to replace are in their dust covers! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shoegirl1975

hereuse said:


> wow!
> your collection ist STUNNING ! :urock:
> 
> i want more



Thank you so much!

More is on the way as soon as I upload the pics!


----------



## shoegirl1975

First up...I bought this at the LV Christmas Event. With all the hype over whether pomme was being d/c or not, I figured I'd put it off long enough!

Vernis Alma MM in Pomme












A gift from my SA


----------



## shoegirl1975

Monte Carlo Jewelry Case, Christmas gift from dh!






backside






I love the little lock!






Inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

Inside a little pouch






Bottom of the inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

Snowflake











inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

Another Christmas gift from dh! I was kicking myself for not getting this one! LOL 

Funny story behind it, we went into LV so I could pick up my Epi Electric Alma. My SA said, I have to show you this bag that we got in for a customer. And he pulls out the Mini Noe Rococo. It's obviously stunning! My SA hands it to me and says go ahead and look at it! And I'm like NO WAY! its for someone else! I didn't want to touch someone else's bag! Of course, I'm longingly looking at it but reminding myself how impractical it is vs my beautiful Electric Alma! 

Of course, I find out on Christmas Eve that the Rococo was actually for me!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Epi Electric Alma MM!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Another Christmas gift from dh!

Damier Speedy 35!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Another Christmas gift from dh which is not LV but I thought I'd take a few pics of the non LV's that I have...

I got several things from Tiffany's. I only snapped pics of 2 pieces. I'll take more over the next few days of my entire collection!

necklace & charm






ring


----------



## shoegirl1975

Glam Flower Bag Charm


----------



## shoegirl1975

Delice Key Chain Holder






Close up of the charm


----------



## shoegirl1975

Bracelet dh got me for Christmas

Sweet Monogram 






He also bought me the hoop earrings which I'm going to return. They are too big for my style!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I knew you would have that nice Rococo... Great addition as always, Shoegirl! 
Oh, have a nice 2010 with lots of LoVe, hihi! Are you planning on buying something from the new collection?


----------



## Sugarae2000

Happy New Year! Shoegirl, I love  all of the beautiful pieces that you had added to the collection!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Next up....

My pictures do not do this bag justice!

Super soft dust cover!






Little peek!











(its not crooked, I took the picture crooked I guess!)


----------



## shoegirl1975

Sac Louis...


----------



## shoegirl1975

More pictures 
















Inside


----------



## shoegirl1975

Under my finger is my name...






bottom






The pillow...






I'll try to take better pictures tomorrow!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Sugarae2000 said:


> Happy New Year! Shoegirl, I love  all of the beautiful pieces that you had added to the collection!



Thank you so much Sugarae! I hope you have a great New Year!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Nothing like a Pomme Cles to brighten a dreary winter day!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Lovely Ballerina in Damier 

Love these shoes!











back of shoe





Side View


----------



## shoegirl1975

Glorious Sneaker in Amarante


----------



## shoegirl1975

Lovely Ballerina in Suede


----------



## shoegirl1975

Oxford Loafer in Black


----------



## shoegirl1975

Energie Sneaker in Mono


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Absolutely love your collection!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank you FaithHope&LVoe!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> I knew you would have that nice Rococo... Great addition as always, Shoegirl!
> Oh, have a nice 2010 with lots of LoVe, hihi! Are you planning on buying something from the new collection?



Thanks so much! I'm loving the new Azur pieces! I also love the Artsy and the  Gypsy!  I haven't seen the new vernis colors IRL yet!


----------



## kburns2000

Stunning additions my friend!!!


----------



## Nordy's girl

I am SO glad you updated your pics, I was looking forward to this all day! I love the pic of your Pomme Alma next to your globe, it looks so neat! Your Sac Louis is absolutely stunning, have you carried it yet? It is so beautiful in the white color, you must be So happy. Love all your Tiffany's goodies as well, can't wait to see more pics. The shoes are really neat too, I really like the mono sneakers......Thanks so much again for updating your pics and a big congrats on all your new goodies! Happy New Year


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok shoegirl.  You are my idol!!! I love all the new additions.  What do you guys do for a living?  I don't want to be rude but I need to switch career gears 'cause you are living the dream my dear.


----------



## hereuse

i love everything ! 

did your DD get also a LV-bag for her birthday?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just went through your collection again -8th time I think- and I am just so in love with EVERYTHING!!!  The Tiffany jewels, the LV, the Chanel.  < is what I want to do.  It's very cold where I am and I know it's cold where you are so here is a little  and lets say  cheers to shoegirl1975 for sharing with us.


----------



## shoegirl1975

kburns2000 said:


> Stunning additions my friend!!!



Thank you! Did you end up deciding on the LV shoes?


----------



## shoegirl1975

Nordy's girl said:


> I am SO glad you updated your pics, I was looking forward to this all day! I love the pic of your Pomme Alma next to your globe, it looks so neat! Your Sac Louis is absolutely stunning, have you carried it yet? It is so beautiful in the white color, you must be So happy. Love all your Tiffany's goodies as well, can't wait to see more pics. The shoes are really neat too, I really like the mono sneakers......Thanks so much again for updating your pics and a big congrats on all your new goodies! Happy New Year



Thank you for your comments! I have not carried my Sac Louis yet! The weather has been crappy! And I know it will be fine but...LOL


----------



## shoegirl1975

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Just went through your collection again -8th time I think- and I am just so in love with EVERYTHING!!!  The Tiffany jewels, the LV, the Chanel.  < is what I want to do.  It's very cold where I am and I know it's cold where you are so here is a little  and lets say  cheers to shoegirl1975 for sharing with us.



Thank you so much! You're too sweet! And it has been freezing here! I would love a little get away to some place warm!


----------



## shoegirl1975

hereuse said:


> i love everything !
> 
> did your DD get also a LV-bag for her birthday?



Thank you hereuse! LOL and No, my dd did not get an LV for her b'day!


----------



## beljwl

gorgeous collection!!


----------



## mclovesbags

Where am I ?
LV-Land?


----------



## tjockis

Luv luv your LV collection


----------



## LVuittonLover

*I'm so jealous! *


----------



## shoegirl1975

January purchases

Inclusion Bracelet & Ring in white and the Marina Key Holder






Azur NF MM


----------



## shoegirl1975

Inside of NF






Close up of charm on NF






Close up of bracelet


----------



## shoegirl1975

Close up of the ring







Close up of the charm


----------



## shoegirl1975

beljwl said:


> gorgeous collection!!



Thank you! I love looking at your reveals with your adorable dogs!


----------



## shoegirl1975

mclovesbags said:


> Where am I ?
> LV-Land?





tjockis said:


> Luv luv your LV collection





LVuittonLover said:


> *I'm so jealous! *



Thank you so much!


----------



## shoegirl1975

This isn't new but I didn't see where I had taken pictures!

Sarah Wallet in Pomme






Inside






I'll be back later. My 3 yr old does not want to share me with tpf today!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Great additions, as always! I love that charm, I hadn't seen it before. It would look great on a Bulles... Maybe a future purchase?!


----------



## TffanyLouboutin

Oh my good lord. I have just spent close to an hour looking through this entire thread! ...Pretty much without blinking. Can't be good for you right?   Anyway, I know you've heard it several times, but you have an AMAZING collection! 
You've definitely fed my LV addiction for today.... and inspired me to add quite a few things to my list


----------



## J.E

The marina keyholder is absolutely gorgeous!! I need to get one too!


----------



## iamsmilin

Great collection!  When I first joined this site, I think you only had 3 rows of cabinets and it's been great to see how much it's grown.  I have to admit to being a little envious of your collection.


----------



## miss gucci

love love love everything....


----------



## LVnewbie25

wow wow wow..I'm sure you've heard this many times before but you have an absolutely stunning collection. I'm in awe!  I noticed in one of your wallet pics you had a MI license, I live in the ann arbor area. I'm assuming you shop at somerset LV? can I ask who your SA is? maybe we have the same one? Thanks for sharing your collection with everyone!


----------



## LVnewbie25

p.s. I just showed my dh your page and he told me to log off immediately! haha


----------



## wrapitup

Your LV collection is amazing.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

amazing collection!


----------



## bextasy

I love the new Anchor charm!! Too cute


----------



## Odebdo

Absolutely breathtaking collection!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Shoegirl I LVOE your LVs!!!


----------



## bagsdreamer2010

I LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL OF YOUR BAGS!!!
u r so lucky since your 1st louis vuitton!!! my husband bought me my 1st burberry on 09xmas and now he's to going buy me my 1st LV this valentine's day, haha his nightmare  is starting.....


----------



## DeannaLV

I absolutely love your bags that was so entertaining

I wouldnt mind sitting in your closet!!


----------



## Pursecake

This collection is EPIC!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

OMG! Stunning collection. Love them all!


----------



## BagDivaaa

I love the way your bags are stored so much that I went to Ikea and purchased a Billy and put all of my bags in it. My husband was a little scared when I came home with my new project, he wondered who infuenced me.....

I will show pictures after I figure out how to do it.  

Thanks for the Inspiration


----------



## Dixie79

OMG!!!! If I one day had a 1/3 of your collection I'll be the happyest girl ever....

And I'm so jealos of you having a boyfriend who understands your LV addiction, mine don't.....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## chiapet

love love love the sac louis!

and the anchor charm is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## cbscmills

W o w !!!!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Love the new ring a sarah wallet


----------



## notoriousliz

Incredible LV collection! Love the vernis stuff the most!


----------



## chanel_luv

Great Collection! Love your wardrobe


----------



## ardeesign

You should also get an ostrich Hermes Birkin bag. One bag makes a big statement!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Hey Shoegirl, here's your biggest fan again:shame:... I was thinking the other day that you probably are planning on buying the Artsy and the Eva Azur... Am I right?!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Hello Shoegirl....as everybody else has stated, you have an awesome collection of LV, but what I am really awed by is the set-up (closet) you have to display your bags.  I   IT!!!!  

Where do you get something like...inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Hey BagDivaaa, 
I just asked Shoegirl where she got her system from and then saw your post.  I searched for Billy on the Ikea website...what a good system.  I live in Germany.  I will have to see if they  have the Billy system here, so that I can display my purses as well.  Shoegirl has a wonderful system...I hope to see yours soon.
I would actually like to find one that can lock!



BagDivaaa said:


> I love the way your bags are stored so much that I went to Ikea and purchased a Billy and put all of my bags in it. My husband was a little scared when I came home with my new project, he wondered who infuenced me.....
> 
> I will show pictures after I figure out how to do it.
> 
> Thanks for the Inspiration


----------



## kewljeans

i am loving your cabinet and your vernis collection! like you, i am in love with the color amarante. It's such a classic and timeless color!


----------



## chellieow

amazing collection!!.. i love it! i just started collecting bags i hope i can have even just 1/4 of your collection.. i adore you! do u also collect hermes? can u post them?


----------



## lovesbmw

Just came by and found the most amazing collection of Louie, I think we have alot of the same pieces, I looked and was amazed you take wonderful care of all of your Louie"s. Are you getting the new Artsy? My sa is sending me it, to see if I like it.


----------



## MOWCAM

You have an AMAZING collection!!!


----------



## r15324

Ahhh! Just went through 41 pages of AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Stunning LV collection! I'm in  with the Alma ...


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh shoegirl, I wish you would do reveals in the LV forum    I missed all your additions.  I feel cheated!!    your collection is just amazing.  what's your next bag going to be?


----------



## betty.lee

what an amazing collection.  geez, i think i'm out of breath.


----------



## trinicouture3

AMAZING set of bags.. I will be making a trip to ikea to showcase my bags


----------



## lily22970

You have a wicked collection shoegirl! Love each one of them, and especially seeing them all diplayed inside that beautiful white cabinet.... Awesome!!!


----------



## zippy14u

What a beautiful way to showcase your collection. "I want one!!!!!"


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I love your collection!!!!


----------



## ynz

lovely collection!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

TffanyLouboutin said:


> Oh my good lord. I have just spent close to an hour looking through this entire thread! ...Pretty much without blinking. Can't be good for you right?   Anyway, I know you've heard it several times, but you have an AMAZING collection!
> You've definitely fed my LV addiction for today.... and inspired me to add quite a few things to my list



Glad I could help out!  Thank you!



J.E said:


> The marina keyholder is absolutely gorgeous!! I need to get one too!



It looks great against Azur! You should definitely get one!



bahgng said:


> The bag is really good, I like the red bag



Thank You!


iamsmilin said:


> Great collection!  When I first joined this site, I think you only had 3 rows of cabinets and it's been great to see how much it's grown.  I have to admit to being a little envious of your collection.



Good memory! I'm trying to slow my LV spending down! 



miss gucci said:


> love love love everything....



Thank You!!



LVnewbie25 said:


> wow wow wow..I'm sure you've heard this many times before but you have an absolutely stunning collection. I'm in awe!  I noticed in one of your wallet pics you had a MI license, I live in the ann arbor area. I'm assuming you shop at somerset LV? can I ask who your SA is? maybe we have the same one? Thanks for sharing your collection with everyone!



Yep, I'm from MI! Nice weather we're having, huh?  My SA is Jeffrey! But, I have bought from Debbie and Brian in the past. I usually make sure Jeffrey is working before I head down now though!



LVnewbie25 said:


> p.s. I just showed my dh your page and he told me to log off immediately! haha



 Too cute!



wrapitup said:


> Your LV collection is amazing.



Thank You!



*ilovebrad* said:


> amazing collection!



Thank You!



bextasy said:


> I love the new Anchor charm!! Too cute



Thanks!


----------



## shoegirl1975

BAL_Fanatic said:


> OMG! Stunning collection. Love them all!



Thank you so much!



BagDivaaa said:


> I love the way your bags are stored so much that I went to Ikea and purchased a Billy and put all of my bags in it. My husband was a little scared when I came home with my new project, he wondered who infuenced me.....
> I will show pictures after I figure out how to do it.
> 
> Thanks for the Inspiration



LOL Isn't the Billy fantastic? My dh does not like putting it together! LOL He gripes and complains the entire time! The last set, he put together pretty quick so I think he's gotten the hang of it! LOL



Dixie79 said:


> OMG!!!! If I one day had a 1/3 of your collection I'll be the happyest girl ever....
> 
> And I'm so jealos of you having a boyfriend who understands your LV addiction, mine don't.....



Thank You! I hope one day, your db comes around! Try buying him a little LV! That did the trick with my dh!



Trolley-Dolly said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!



Thank You!



chiapet said:


> love love love the sac louis!
> 
> and the anchor charm is absolutely adorable!!!



Thank You! I finally carried my Sac Louis for the 1st time a few weeks ago. Phew! Talk about a nervous wreck! 



cbscmills said:


> W o w !!!!





fashion_mom1 said:


> Love the new ring a sarah wallet





notoriousliz said:


> Incredible LV collection! Love the vernis stuff the most!





chanel_luv said:


> Great Collection! Love your wardrobe



Thank You!



ardeesign said:


> You should also get an ostrich Hermes Birkin bag. One bag makes a big statement!



I wish! We don't have an Hermes in MI so I doubt I'll ever own one!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Pursecake said:


> This collection is EPIC!





DeannaLV said:


> I absolutely love your bags that was so entertaining
> 
> I wouldnt mind sitting in your closet!!



Thank You!!



bagsdreamer2010 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL OF YOUR BAGS!!!
> u r so lucky since your 1st louis vuitton!!! my husband bought me my 1st burberry on 09xmas and now he's to going buy me my 1st LV this valentine's day, haha his nightmare  is starting.....



LOL! Yeah, it def. won't be your last! I'll have to go see if you did a reveal in the LV forum!



LVOEnyc said:


> Shoegirl I LVOE your LVs!!!





Odebdo said:


> Absolutely breathtaking collection!!



Thank You!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> Hey Shoegirl, here's your biggest fan again:shame:... I was thinking the other day that you probably are planning on buying the Artsy and the Eva Azur... Am I right?!



LOL Are you like my groupie?   I bought the Eva Azur in January. Love, Love, Love, Eva! Especially now that my dd is older and I don't need to haul around a diaper bag! It's great when we need to just run for groceries or Target and I can toss an Eva on! I love the Artsy but haven't gotten it. I want sooo many things coming out! I hate LV!  They need to launch less bags! 



oatmeal_raisin said:


> Hello Shoegirl....as everybody else has stated, you have an awesome collection of LV, but what I am really awed by is the set-up (closet) you have to display your bags.  I   IT!!!!
> 
> Where do you get something like...inquiring minds want to know!





oatmeal_raisin said:


> Hey BagDivaaa,
> I just asked Shoegirl where she got her system from and then saw your post.  I searched for Billy on the Ikea website...what a good system.  I live in Germany.  I will have to see if they  have the Billy system here, so that I can display my purses as well.  Shoegirl has a wonderful system...I hope to see yours soon.
> I would actually like to find one that can lock!





kewljeans said:


> i am loving your cabinet and your vernis collection! like you, i am in love with the color amarante. It's such a classic and timeless color!



Thank You!!! Yes, it's called the Billy from Ikea. I hope you gals are able to find one! 

kewljeans~Amarante is my favorite color! I will be so sad when it's discontinued! 



chellieow said:


> amazing collection!!.. i love it! i just started collecting bags i hope i can have even just 1/4 of your collection.. i adore you! do u also collect hermes? can u post them?



Thank You! I don't have any hermes. We don't have an hermes in MI, unfortunately! I have 1 lonely Chanel that's mixed in here. I have a ton of older Coach that I haven't carried in years! I keep saying I need to clear them out to fund more LV's!



lovesbmw said:


> Just came by and found the most amazing collection of Louie, I think we have alot of the same pieces, I looked and was amazed you take wonderful care of all of your Louie"s. Are you getting the new Artsy? My sa is sending me it, to see if I like it.



Thank you! I guess I have great taste!  I have not gotten the Artsy. I am planning on getting the fucshia Courtney pochette and the Eden Neo in Khaki *fingers crossed* so those both kinda ***** it right now. If one of those doesn't happen to work out than I might get the Artsy although, I have been eyeing a Chanel! So, who knows!


----------



## shoegirl1975

MOWCAM said:


> You have an AMAZING collection!!!





r15324 said:


> Ahhh! Just went through 41 pages of AWESOMENESS!!!!





Ilgin said:


> Stunning LV collection! I'm in  with the Alma ...



Thank You!



Louis&Mark said:


> oh shoegirl, I wish you would do reveals in the LV forum    I missed all your additions.  I feel cheated!!    your collection is just amazing.  what's your next bag going to be?



Oh, I'm sorry! It's hard with a 3 yr old who doesn't care what you are doing until you get the camera and LV's out! LOL I'll try to do better, I promise! We all have colds right now, but dh and I are hoping to go out to dinner and LV on Fri night for our belated V-day! I'll be sure to do a reveal if we are able to get out!



betty.lee said:


> what an amazing collection.  geez, i think i'm out of breath.



Thank You!



trinicouture3 said:


> AMAZING set of bags.. I will be making a trip to ikea to showcase my bags



 Please let me know if you do and take pictures! I will definitely want to see! I love looking at how everyone sets up their closets!




lily22970 said:


> You have a wicked collection shoegirl! Love each one of them, and especially seeing them all diplayed inside that beautiful white cabinet.... Awesome!!!





zippy14u said:


> What a beautiful way to showcase your collection. "I want one!!!!!"





HeartMyMJs said:


> I love your collection!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

ynz said:


> lovely collection!!



Thank you!


----------



## NITE_FOXX

i absolutely love your collection!!!!! i so want your alma,damier ebene speedy,and watercolor speedy. you have great taste


----------



## simplygm819

shoegirl1975 said:


> Vernis Sunset Blvd in Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amarante is my favorite color!



The sunset blvd in Amarante is totally beeeautiful!!!


----------



## minniecouture

wow, you left me speechless !


----------



## SashaNicole

I love your collection, simply gorgeous.


----------



## SewingLibrarian

You have a great collection but my absolute favorite is the red vernis posted near the beginning. What a fabulous color!


----------



## heat1900

It is truly a huge collection of LV bags. Congrats!


----------



## FASHIONSDOLGER

Hey!! I'm new to the purse forum world and I just had to post a comment here. You have such a wonderful collection of LV bags!!!! I love love love your vernis collection, which is my favorite!! You know I always thought I was weird or had a deficiency bc I just absolutely love designer bags and shoes but you guys make the world seem ok!! Especially the fact that you have over a 100 items!!! I feel much better!!! Lol oh and every time my boy friend tells me that I have enough bags and don't need another, I'll just show him your collection! Lol that should shut him up bc I'm no where near yours!!! (although I wish I was!!)


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Hi, Shoegirl!!! It's been quite quiet here without your additions... We'd love to see pictures of your Eva and maybe your V-day gifts? Please? Thank you!!! 
PS: I'm still not over your Sac Louis, it's so nice!!!!!


----------



## mardon

This is truly on of the coolest collections on tPF! Love it....especially your Sofia C. bags - amazing items


----------



## shoegirl1975

NITE_FOXX said:


> i absolutely love your collection!!!!! i so want your alma,damier ebene speedy,and watercolor speedy. you have great taste



Thank You so much!



simplygm819 said:


> The sunset blvd in Amarante is totally beeeautiful!!!



Thank You! Amarante is my favorite Vernis color!



minniecouture said:


> wow, you left me speechless !



Thank You!



SashaNicole said:


> I love your collection, simply gorgeous.



Thank you!


SewingLibrarian said:


> You have a great collection but my absolute favorite is the red vernis posted near the beginning. What a fabulous color!



Thank You! The red is my 2nd favorite Vernis color! I'm so sad it's discontinued (if the rumors are true!)



heat1900 said:


> It is truly a huge collection of LV bags. Congrats!



Thanks!



FASHIONSDOLGER said:


> Hey!! I'm new to the purse forum world and I just had to post a comment here. You have such a wonderful collection of LV bags!!!! I love love love your vernis collection, which is my favorite!! You know I always thought I was weird or had a deficiency bc I just absolutely love designer bags and shoes but you guys make the world seem ok!! Especially the fact that you have over a 100 items!!! I feel much better!!! Lol oh and every time my boy friend tells me that I have enough bags and don't need another, I'll just show him your collection! Lol that should shut him up bc I'm no where near yours!!! (although I wish I was!!)



Welcome to tpf! You will love it here! It's nice to come to a place where people get our addictions! 



fiefkedeteut said:


> Hi, Shoegirl!!! It's been quite quiet here without your additions... We'd love to see pictures of your Eva and maybe your V-day gifts? Please? Thank you!!!
> PS: I'm still not over your Sac Louis, it's so nice!!!!!



Hi fiefkedeteut! I have gotten a couple of new things that I need to photograph! I'll try to get to it soon, I promise!


----------



## shoegirl1975

mardon said:


> This is truly on of the coolest collections on tPF! Love it....especially your Sofia C. bags - amazing items



Mardon~Truly such a compliment as you have one of the coolest collections on tpf!  

Thank you!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Hey, Shoegirl, where are you???? I miss you! Hope all is fine....


----------



## vietlaydee20

I am in so much awe of your vast collection!!
Any new updates? Please share!
Your darling daughter is sure going to have one hell of a collection in the future!
JEALOUS!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Wow your collection is incredible!!  That was sure a fun thread to look through.


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> Hey, Shoegirl, where are you???? I miss you! Hope all is fine....


Hey!! Thanks for thinking of me! Just been laying low!(discovered facebook) I have some things that I need to take pics of! We've just been really busy lately! I'd say I'll try to take them this weekend but it's my pretend birthday (like I need a pretend b'day on top of the real thing!) with parent's tonight and so I know I'll be busy with that! But I promise to try to get to it next week!



vietlaydee20 said:


> I am in so much awe of your vast collection!!
> Any new updates? Please share!
> Your darling daughter is sure going to have one hell of a collection in the future!
> JEALOUS!



Thank You! She would already love to carry one of my LV's at 3! I'm sure it'll be a battle when she's 12! lol



Shoppinmel said:


> Wow your collection is incredible!!  That was sure a fun thread to look through.


Thank you!


----------



## tolliv

OMG, you have a beautiful collection!  Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## slang

OMG your collection is TDF!!! I love everything, can't even say what my favourite is...congrats & enjoy!!!!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Thank you Tolliv and Slang!

Alright fiefkedeteut, these are for you! I snapped a couple quick pictures of a few items, then my camera died! lol


----------



## kburns2000

Hi shoegirl!!!! I hope you are well


----------



## shoegirl1975

Hey kburns! I see you got the Azur stole!  Do you love it?


----------



## shoegirl1975

First up:

Cosmic Blossom Pochette in Violet


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut predicted I would buy this!

Eva in Azur


----------



## shoegirl1975

Cosmic Blossom Tote in Rose. I thought this would make a great travel bag.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Yep, I knew the Eva in Azur was made for Shoegirl! Lovin' the CB pochette too and the tote!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Here they are together!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> Yep, I knew the Eva in Azur was made for Shoegirl! Lovin' the CB pochette too and the tote!



LOL I love my Eva's!

Here's the other bag you predicted!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Very cute!
I'm pretty good as guessing, haha! What about a Delightful?


----------



## shoegirl1975

Love this little feature on the Artsy!






Camera's charging so I'll try to take a few more in a bit!


----------



## shoegirl1975

fiefkedeteut said:


> Very cute!
> I'm pretty good as guessing, haha! What about a Delightful?



I'm not lovin' the pictures but I haven't seen it IRL. I think my next purchase will be the Mon Mono NF! I'm really excited about the lining!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Me too, can't wait!


----------



## kburns2000

Yes, I love the Stole. I feel so lucky to have one!

Your additions are beautiful! Congrats


----------



## shoegirl1975

kburns2000 said:


> Yes, I love the Stole. I feel so lucky to have one!
> 
> Your additions are beautiful! Congrats



Thank You! 

Yeah, they went pretty quick! I was lucky enough my SA was able to get one shipped in. There was only a couple left when I asked about it.


----------



## CMM

Shoegirl I am so glad you are back! I just love your collection and cannot wait to see more!


----------



## kplovesbag

Love your collection, especially the Damier Group!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving your new additions Shoegirl.


----------



## teagirl1

Shoegirl, your collection is great! I just read through the whole thread.... and am considering moving into your closet!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Shoegirl, my first LV was a Monogram Speedy 25.   I remember you said that bag was your first LV and the start of your addiction.   I too feel my addiction to LV handbags coming on.  Look what those Speedy's do to us!!


----------



## msduane

Love the collection.


----------



## brittanyh

Love all of your LV, espcially the Damier!


----------



## sarahlouise06

I feel your pain, Louis Vuitton spurred my obsession with handbags. As soon as you buy your first designer handbag, that's it; you've sold your soul to the devil!


----------



## Lola69

Like everyone else amazing! But if u can only keep 3 bags do you think u can choose  Just Curious hehe


----------



## BagloverBurr

Your collection is amazing, i just bought my first LV..its preloved..i am sure there will be more


----------



## melodielove

i love the fact that many of the bags look sooo unified. the bags look even prettier when they are placed next to each other. its just perfect!!


----------



## Sweetc0okies

Hi I just want to let you know that someone is stealing your picture on eBay. Here us the listing http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0607904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_920. I see red flag everywhere in this listing. Seller us using one of your pic and other pix from the Internet.


----------



## guru-ellegirl

Oh my god.. I love your collection! It's so....... much!  I just bought my first LV last week and am thinking about buying either a vernis wallet or the delightful GM next week 

But I still want a Chanel Jumbo also lol


----------



## Miki56

love the Damier Azur Keepall


----------



## kyliekitty

Amazing collection!
I am drooling over your Speedy collection!!!!!


----------



## minnanotabo1

So envy you have a such great collection!!!!


----------



## mylouisvuitton

gooooooorrrrrrrrgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## baglady2006

Wow, your collection is amazing!!! Congrats on everything!! may I be so bold to ask what is next on your LV list?


----------



## kfdjewels

Love your collection! Great bags! I will post my LV collection soon


----------



## Miss Luana

OMG I need air. Like, now ! Cant believe it ! It just keep coming and coming and coming wow ! Your daughter will be thrilled to ''shop your closet'' when she'll be old enough to enjoy LVs. Again, amazing collection.


----------



## ck2802

Where are you?????  Can't wait to see more updates.  I love your collection, my wishlist was made after looking at your collection.  Plus I want the bag cabinet too.  I hope you will post more purchases soon.


----------



## craziebabe

I'm in LV heaven!!!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW Shoegirl your LV collection is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G 
I especially love all of your Amarante, goegeous!


----------



## Lzamare

Beautiful


----------



## sfyhseo

Looking great - waiting to see more  bags


----------



## peach6

wow huge collection!


----------



## neobaglover

your collection is amazing, you and your whole family sound like fun folks!


----------



## angeltmg101

WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! I'm all out of words and I mean WOW!! AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS collection!!


----------



## Nadjuska

Your whole collection is TDF!!  But i specially adored rose and watercolour speedys.


----------



## ReisKitty

What an AMAZING collection! Thx for sharing!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok Shoegirl, show is the goods. They're has to be some new goods!


----------



## MamZelle

I'm really jealous ... :shame:


----------



## teagirl1

wow shoegirl, i just reread through your thread, and your collection is yet again, amazing!


----------



## sammie225

Wwwwwooooaaaawww i just went trough all the 46 pages and i'm so amazed by your collection  i want to see more )) you gave me some great ideas on what to choose next )


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

very nice azur family


----------



## mlag724

Your collection is amazing. I hope come and show us your LV Xmas goodies. Enjoy it all. I'm also a Somerset shopper. I was just there tonight.


----------



## diavoletta89

I love all your collection....it's wonderful


----------



## Dancechika24

<-- That's all I have to saY..lol.


----------



## meinjasse

you are super LV fans!!!.your collection are gorgeous.congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## missgiannina

your collection is divine!


----------



## DiESEL92

Amazing collection!! I wish I could buy that many LV's....


----------



## gaby67

wow, what an amazing collection. I love them all. Perfect.
 And the paperweight is also so nice.


----------



## kittenelle

love every piece in ur collection!


----------



## dlynn

Gorgeous Collection. . . Most of my favorites!


----------



## Rose71

Your collection is so amazing - I do not believe what I see. Do they still have all the pockets, or even who sells? Madness and LOVE


----------



## ignite911

Wow, your collection is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## tiphany

amazing collection!!!


----------



## Tasi

Gorgeous LV collection Shoegirl!


----------



## wittyj

It's an ultimate joy to view your show case. Awesome!


----------



## DD840

I now realize I don't have enough vernis pieces! What a collection


----------



## etoil0601

Amazing collection! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BrittanyRaeann

love the Damier Azur bags! I am getting the Speedy 25, can't wait! it'll be my first LV, but not my last


----------



## misshcouture

jeez!!!!! it seems like you almost have the whole lv store.. your collection is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagfetishperson

I have gone through 48 pages of this thread and every page showing off your bag made me drooling over your spectacular collection. 
Amazing LV collection!


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobbie_ch

hi!i'm new here...& loving it...& this thread is one of those i viewed & read through til the last page ...you have an AMAZING collection...shoe girl, YOU ROCK!..I only have one LV to date ...unfortunately, where i am from, there are lots of LV knock offs available for everyone...& i mean LOTS, thus making me think twice of owning another one..:shame:...i do love your vernis collection, whisper pm & the artsy..may i ask how do you find your artsy? doesn't it hurt on the shoulder, esp when the bag's already stuffed w/ your things?...thank you & lookin' forward to your new babies!


----------



## amy1280

I adore your beautiful collection! thank you for sharing


----------



## chrisse o

I LOVE your collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lm61729

you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## nikki808

Nice LV collection...


----------



## zjajkj

nice


----------



## SFL

Great collection!


----------



## lovechanel888

Wow  im drooling with your collections , everything is really gorgeous


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing collection!


----------



## TeddyLV

Amazing! I love your collection! Keep it up!


----------



## teagirl1

i come back to view your collection once a year or so. it is such a lovely collection so congrats


----------



## noonoo07

Awesome collection!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lilsweetsjen

AMAZING Collection! I am just starting my LV collection.  I just bought the Alma mm in Amarante.  I hope one day to have as amazing of a collection as you do


----------



## kef2

LoVe LoVe LoVe Louis Vuitton. And your collection is to die for.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Shoe hasn't been around for a long time. I hope she posts soon.


----------



## goodiegood

shoegirl1975 said:


> Christmas gifts 2007
> 
> My HG at that time!
> 
> Suhali Lockit PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does not do it justice! It was getting dark!


this is lovely


----------



## Aliponiuoni

OMG i love the watercolor speedy


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great collection


----------



## Mel467

Fabulous!!


----------



## mandyglick

All beautiful bags!


----------



## hot4bags2011

shoegirl1975 said:


> I waited so long for this bag like so many of you!
> 
> Damier NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damier Group Shot


Wow great collection. I am still working on mine. Once mine is complete I will post a pic.


----------



## stylist d

I love my alma vernis in pomme. those bags are gorg in all colors


----------



## tkeeper

What a beautiful collection. Love it!


----------



## jwessels

shoegirl1975 said:


> I had been wanting this bag for a long time but was/am so scared of the bottom!
> 
> Cabas Mezzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Group Shot




LOVE the cabas mezzo,this bag is also a part of my LV collection,the vacetta leather from your cabas mezzo is still light,really nice! i dont want the leather to get any darker,great collection!!!


----------



## MsBusyBee

Beautiful


----------



## asmith1

Love your collection!


----------



## cecemonroe

Love the Damiers!


----------



## luvluv

Your collection is absolutely amazing, please update!! I would be more than happy to continue to ogle your beauties!


----------



## mehrten

I love love love those bandeau and scarfs!  Way to go shoegirl 1975


----------



## Glamouricious

very nice collection! Congrats!


----------



## Genette

Wow!


----------



## Skylar210

amazing collection!


----------



## CbelMay

Wow!! What an amazingly beautiful collection!!


----------



## Maria_Jose

amazing!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love love your collection!!!! Lovely!


----------

